# El marxismo cultural asalta la Escuela de Oviedo y el materialismo filosófico



## El Ariki Mau (1 Dic 2021)

El otro día trajo un florero un vidreo de filosofia de la musica muy interesante de un tal Vicente Chuliá que resulta ser un crack. Ayer siguiendo al autor, que me dio por ver un vidreo de la escuela y me encuentro con esto:



Que es basicamente Vicente y Ekaitz defendiendose de tacticas psicopaticas de un marxista cultural desatao infiltrado bien en la escuela, ya se pueden espabilar que a la escuela de oviedo no la va a reconcer con el entring ni la madre que lo pario.

@ominae


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Dic 2021)

En cuanto algo tiene éxito hay que van los progres a darle su "perspectiva" divisiva y envidiosa.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (1 Dic 2021)

¿Quién es ese infiltrado?


----------



## Thebore (1 Dic 2021)

"El materialismo histórico de Marx es tan importante, que no asimilarlo es como ser precopernicano" — Gustavo Bueno
Voxquimanos iletrados y débiles mentales descubriendo la pólvora.


----------



## Thebore (1 Dic 2021)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> ¿Quién es ese infiltrado?



¿Infiltrado Luis Carlos? no sabes ni por donde te da el aire...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Dic 2021)

El que habla como un yonqui que parece que lo acaban de coger de la calle, es puro marxismo cultural, Adorno puro y duro como se lo deja caer ekaitz en algun momento, pero no insisten en esto. Y las tacticas que emplea en el debate, puramente psicopaticas, sin aportar argumentacion ninguna solo huequismos.



Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> ¿Quién es ese infiltrado?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Dic 2021)

Cómo no... en Oviedo, menuda ciénaga social-comunista. No había muchos sitios más: era ahí o en Barcelona, o a lo sumo en Cádiz.


----------



## Remero consentido (1 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El que habla como un yonqui, es puro marxismo cultural, Adorno puro y duro como se lo deja caer ekaitz en algun momento, pero no insisten en esto.


----------



## Thebore (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## Remero consentido (1 Dic 2021)

Thebore dijo:


> "El materialismo histórico de Marx es tan importante, que no asimilarlo es como ser precopernicano" — Gustavo Bueno
> Voxquimanos iletrados y débiles mentales descubriendo la pólvora.




Como si acaso la progrez ideologica actual se apoyara siquiera en el repugnante materialismo marxiano.
¿ Donde mierd@ aparece en El Capital que haya que segregar la sociedad por géneros ? ¿ Cual va a ser la plusvalia social del ministerio de la (des)igualdad ?

Los progres queréis entroncar con algunas raices que justifiquen vuestra errática andadura por la cual no os reconococe, no ya Marx, sino un socialista que muriera hace 20 años


Quizá si entronqueis con el pasado con aquellos que han sido asesinos sádicos, que fueron todos los del frente popular. Ahí si podeis entroncar dos palmos

Irse pallá


----------



## Thebore (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## Thebore (1 Dic 2021)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Como si acaso la progrez ideologica actual se apoyara siquiera en el repugnante materialismo marxiano.
> ¿ Donde mierd@ aparece en El Capital que haya que segregar la sociedad por géneros ? ¿ Cual va a ser la plusvalia social del ministerio de la (des)igualdad ?
> 
> Los progres queréis entroncar con algunas raices que justifiquen vuestra errática andadura por la cual no os reconococe, no ya Marx, sino un socialista que muriera hace 20 años
> ...



y Donde digo yo eso.... Cretino.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Dic 2021)

ya bueno la escuela de oviedo es de izquierdas y atea, pero no es el marxismo fisicalista desatao de la escuela de franckfurt y el marxismo cultural.
Esto se ve clarisimamente en que admite la existencia de materias que no son unicamente fisicas:



bueno pues ya estan destruyendo esto tambien porque no es lo suficientemente marxista. En lugar de darle coba a estos yonkis parlantes, vacio y tienen que defenderse de ellos.



Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Cómo no... en Oviedo, menuda ciénaga social-comunista. No había muchos sitios más: era ahí o en Barcelona, o a lo sumo en Cádiz.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Dic 2021)

Le oigo al Chuliá y lo que dice tiene pleno sentido, es totalmente natural lo que dice, sabe de lo que habla y está cuerdo. Que luego encaje en la arquitectura buenista me parece lo de menos, pero diria tambien que es el caso. Luego escucho al yonki callejero y parece un ser de otra especie, un NPC o algo que parlotea inconsistentemente en referencia al hecho inamovible de que todo es fetiche, todo es construccion cultural y todo eso ; que es marxismo cultural hardcore puro y duro.

En fin, luego ves los comentarios y son completamente delirantes apoyando al yonki cuando no guarda las minimas formas en el debate y tiene un nivel de acabarlo de recojer de la calle. Lo que me indica que existe un complot para asaltar la escuela de oviedo y trasformarlo en otro nido de neomarxistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Dic 2021)

Si cuando los marxistas tomen la escuela de oviedo esto 



y esto van a ser indistintos fetiches y hechos de opresion burgeusa



que caiga un asteroide en la sede


----------



## Gerión (1 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El otro día trajo un florero un vidreo de filosofia de la musica muy interesante de un tal Vicente Chuliá que resulta ser un crack. Ayer siguiendo al autor, que me dio por ver un vidreo de la escuela y me encuentro con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luis Carlos es un anarquista que desentona con Chuliá y Tomás García, que se acercan más al tomismo y representan la facción más certera dentro de la Escuela.

Por mucho menos se cargaron a Armesilla, que yerra también por comunista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Dic 2021)

Anarquista no es la palabra, un anarquista puede creer perfectamente que existe la materia ontológica general. La palabra es marxista cultural, neomarxismo. El asalto es descarao, que me cuente de donde sale un yonki a debatir como un vendedor de hachis con 2 que razonan a un nivel mucho mas alto, no ya que tengan razon o no, en el empleo de la retorica. 

Ya pueden espabilar porque en esa conferencia veo claros intentos de convertir a bueno, el de que severo ochoa era idiota porque no todo es quimica, en Adorno.



Gerión dijo:


> Luis Carlos es un anarquista que desentona con Chuliá y Tomás García, que se acercan más al tomismo y representan la facción más certera dentro de la Escuela.


----------



## McNulty (1 Dic 2021)

Gerión dijo:


> Luis Carlos es un anarquista que desentona con Chuliá y Tomás García, que se acercan más al tomismo y representan la facción más certera dentro de la Escuela.
> 
> Por mucho menos se cargaron a Armesilla, que yerra también por comunista.



Sí, el núcleo fuerte y heterodoxo es el de Tomás García-Chuliá, con el Ekaitz un poco de padawan y Bueno Jr en las sombras. Luego los demás discípulos poco a poco se van dispersando cada vez másLuis Carlos yo creía que iba a hacerse con más notoriedad, pero me da la sensación de que se ha dado cuenta del fijismo que representa Tomás García dentro de la escuela.

Al margen de esto, llevan enfrascados con el tema del arte desde que murió Bueno, y no salen de ahí. La fundación se ha convertido en un coñazo en cuanto a contenidos intelectuales. Cada vez más pobre.


----------



## McNulty (1 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Anarquista no es la palabra, un anarquista puede creer perfectamente que existe la materia ontológica general. La palabra es marxista cultural, neomarxismo. El asalto es descarao, que me cuente de donde sale un yonki a debatir como un vendedor de hachis con 2 que razonan a un nivel mucho mas alto, no ya que tengan razon o no, el empleo de la retorica.
> 
> Ya pueden espabilar porque en esa conferencia veo claros intentos de convertir a bueno, el de que severo ochoa era idiota porque no todo es quimica, en Adorno.



Arrikitaun Luis Carlos no es ningún infiltrado, lleva en la escuela mucho más tiempo que el propio Chuliá.


----------



## Erik morden (1 Dic 2021)

Thebore dijo:


> "El materialismo histórico de Marx es tan importante, que no asimilarlo es como ser precopernicano" — Gustavo Bueno
> Voxquimanos iletrados y débiles mentales descubriendo la pólvora.



Gustavo, ese salía en gh? 
Como la esteban


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Dic 2021)

el que está en la esquina superior derecha, creo que es ongay, tiene una conferencia sobre el veganismo (muy criticable en el aspecto ético, pero muy poco o nada en el dietético) que afirmó que el veganismo ya es no tiene fundamento de base porque la dieta no es adecuada, así, sin tener ni puta idea de nutrición (porque evidencia a favor hay a paladas, con ciertos matices).

El MF preconiza que la filosofía es una ciencia de 2° orden, porque se analiza las ideas que pueden formarse a partir de los conceptos generados en las ciencias de 1° nivel, para lo cual, todo MF que se precie debe dominar esos conceptos antes de hacer ningún análisis filosófico de nada que tenga que ver con dichos conceptos.

Al fin y al cabo son humanos, pero inconsistencias de estas con su propio sistema tienen unas cuantas y muy graves, como el famoso dogma de que no existen seres VIVIENTES espirituales, una patochada contradictoria por cuanto el CONCEPTO BIOLÓGICO de lo viviente en ningún momento hace referencia al espíritu, de hecho lo obvia necesariamente y es en el proceso de la incapacidad para dar cuenta de la esencia de la vida donde tendrán que admitir un elemento más en la ecuación de la vida (ya sea campos morfogenéticos, información o a saber, pero espontáneamente sólo se genera orden, a veces, desorden, las más de las veces, pero complejidad en ningún caso).

Cojean cosa fina con el manido prejuicio materialista.


----------



## Erik morden (1 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Sí, el núcleo fuerte y heterodoxo es el de Tomás García-Chuliá, con el Ekaitz un poco de padawan y Bueno Jr en las sombras. Luego los demás discípulos poco a poco se van dispersando cada vez másLuis Carlos yo creía que iba a hacerse con más notoriedad, pero me da la sensación de que se ha dado cuenta del fijismo que representa Tomás García dentro de la escuela.
> 
> Al margen de esto, llevan enfrascados con el tema del arte desde que murió Bueno, y no salen de ahí. La fundación se ha convertido en un coñazo en cuanto a contenidos intelectuales. Cada vez más pobre.



Hacen cada año cosas varias, tengo un colega informático (hace podcast de cine) que va todos los años. 
Por lo que me cuenta debe haber buen rollo, la última vez que estuve en san millan(2 años) la pava de la visita era Sánchez o muerte. 
La pava no quería reconocer que las glosas(por Menendez pidal) o algo así, el típico mierdas que estaban en maño pero 2 o 3 eran vascas. 
Ese pavo se castellinizo de mayor pero todo era euskera hasta pillar pasta. Además pasa de todo, euskera o castellano. Muy limitado


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Dic 2021)

precisamente eso de las categorías ontológicas es de los más sólido, proviene directamente del objetivismo de husserl.

El problema es pretender que sólo hay esas 3, por lo que luego hablan de una materia ontológica general (ejem) y la naturaleza de las relaciones entre las tres en el MF (la idea de ego trascendental de bueno, que nada tiene que ver con la de husserl), que no es más que una manera acientífica de dar por válida la hipótesis emergentista de la mente y otras hipótesis científicas sin resolver y con indicios de que son falsas.

Pero el método y muchas clasificaciones son de lo más potable del MF.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Dic 2021)

@McNulty buenistas comiendo pollas y pidiendo vacuña a tope


----------



## McNulty (1 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el que está en la esquina superior derecha, creo que es ongay, tiene una conferencia sobre el veganismo (muy criticable en el aspecto ético, pero muy poco o nada en el dietético) que afirmó que el veganismo ya es no tiene fundamento de base porque la dieta no es adecuada, así, sin tener ni puta idea de nutrición (porque evidencia a favor hay a paladas, con ciertos matices).
> 
> El MF preconiza que la filosofía es una ciencia de 2° orden, porque se analiza las ideas que pueden formarse a partir de los conceptos generados en las ciencias de 1° nivel, para lo cual, todo MF que se precie debe dominar esos conceptos antes de hacer ningún análisis filosófico de nada que tenga que ver con dichos conceptos.
> 
> ...



Desde que murió Bueno, ya no hay brújula. Es el proceso natural de toda escuela. En cuanto muere el pater los discípulos entran en lucha. Es un proceso interesante de verlo.

Se están formando dos ramas yo creo, una que representa el fijismo tomasiano y otras más heterodoxa que tiende al revisionismo de la ontología o de la teoría del cierre, que yo creo que la va a representar Lino Camprubí (el nieto de Bueno), que está cada vez más desvinculado de la fundación porque no se lleva muy bien con Tomás. Junto con Lino está Perez Jara por ejemplo y otros, que para mí es de lo poco que queda de calidad.


----------



## Erik morden (1 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Desde que murió Bueno, ya no hay brújula. Es el proceso natural de toda escuela. En cuanto muere el pater los discípulos entran en lucha. Es un proceso interesante de verlo.
> 
> Se están formando dos ramas yo creo, una que representa el fijismo tomasiano y otras más heterodoxa que tiende al revisionismo de la ontología o de la teoría del cierre, que yo creo que la va a representar Lino Camprubí (el nieto de Bueno), que está cada vez más desvinculado de la fundación porque no se lleva muy bien con Tomás. Junto con Lino está Perez Jara por ejemplo y otros, que para mí es de lo poco que queda de calidad.



Tambien vas a las "jornadas"? 
Sólo me falta que digas que el quijote es la obra culmen y se que tienes barba


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Desde que murió Bueno, ya no hay brújula. Es el proceso natural de toda escuela. En cuanto muere el pater los discípulos entran en lucha. Es un proceso interesante de verlo.
> 
> Se están formando dos ramas yo creo, una que representa el fijismo tomasiano y otras más heterodoxa que tiende al revisionismo de la ontología o de la teoría del cierre, que yo creo que la va a representar Lino Camprubí (el nieto de Bueno), que está cada vez más desvinculado de la fundación porque no se lleva muy bien con Tomás. Junto con Lino está Perez Jara por ejemplo y otros, que para mí es lo poco que queda de calidad.



El nieto me da que sí maneja bastante neuropsicología, quizás por ahí venga una más que necesaria corrección o anulación del dogma antiespiritualista, porque gran parte de lo demás, hasta donde conozco por el momento, es muy válido. 

Pocos sistemas, si alguno, es tan completo en cuanto al método de filosofar con rigor, porque tienen claro ciertas categorías (lo que implica que el filósofo ya no puede sacarse el moco según le dé el aire, si quiere filosofar de algo, tiene que mancharse las manos y aprender lo que sea necesario, matemáticas, biología, física, química, psicología, música, historia, derecho, etc acerca de lo que quiera analizar, un filósofo por cojones tiene que ser un hombre del renacimiento).


----------



## McNulty (1 Dic 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> Tambien vas a las "jornadas"?
> Sólo me falta que digas que el quijote es la obra culmen y se que tienes barba



jajaja sí, estuve en unas hace 6 años o así, y he estado en varias presentaciones y charlas de Bueno y de algún discípulo también. Pero poco más. Desde que murió bueno están a la deriva completamente, y gran parte de culpa la tiene Bueno Jr.


----------



## Erik morden (1 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> jajaja sí, estuve en unas hace 6 años o así, y he estado en varias presentaciones y charlas de Bueno y de algún discípulo también. Pero poco más. Desde que murió bueno están a la deriva completamente, y gran parte de culpa la tiene Bueno Jr.



Mi colega vuelve extasiado, creo que una puta le reventó el ano. 
En serio, por lo que me cuenta se lo pasa genial. 
Y conoce a mucha gente que no es monotematica. 
Lo de pollas y culos cansa, la verdad. Yo me he ido a jornadas en Salamanca pero variadas 
No aguanto una sola visión, es mi perdición


----------



## McNulty (1 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El nieto me da que sí maneja bastante neuropsicología, quizás por ahí venga una más que necesaria corrección o anulación del dogma antiespiritualista, porque gran parte de lo demás, hasta donde conozco por el momento, es muy válido.
> 
> Pocos sistemas, si alguno, es tan completo en cuanto al método de filosofar con rigor, porque tienen claro ciertas categorías (lo que implica que el filósofo ya no puede sacarse el moco según le dé el aire, si quiere filosofar de algo, tiene que mancharse las manos y aprender lo que sea necesario, matemáticas, biología, física, química, psicología, música, historia, derecho, etc acerca de lo que quiera analizar, un filósofo por cojones tiene que ser un hombre del renacimiento).



Si, tanto Lino como Pèrez Jara están preparando una especie de manual juntos, tocando muchos temas ontológicos y gnoseológicos. Me lo pillaré seguramente. Quieren abrir muchos melones que están y estaban muy confusos en la obra de bueno, y que estando vivo Bueno no era menester abrirlos. Ya en algún teatro crítico lo apuntan.

El papel de M sigue siendo muy equívoco por ejemplo. La idea de conciencia, el papel de M2, hay muchos temas que hay trabajar, y que la Fundación pasa bastante. Siguen enfrascados en las putas artes de los cojones, que solo interesan al monaguillo Chulía y al pequeño padawan Ekaitz.


----------



## McNulty (1 Dic 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> Mi colega vuelve extasiado, creo que una puta le reventó el ano.
> En serio, por lo que me cuenta se lo pasa genial.
> Y conoce a mucha gente que no es monotematica.
> Lo de pollas y culos cansa, la verdad. Yo me he ido a jornadas en Salamanca pero variadas
> No aguanto una sola visión, es mi perdición



Yo estuve muy metido estudiando el MF en mis años universitarios, pero tras tantos años estudiando la obra de Bueno, me saturé, te consume de tal modo que quedas extasiado, necesito como dices tú, otras visiones para ampliar el marco. Es más, he aborrecido hasta la filosofía en sí, ahora solo leo cosas de ciencias y poco más.

La obra de Bueno si la entiendes de verdad (no de ver cuatro vídeos), te deja marcado para toda la vida, porque obtienes un esquema del mundo que te rodea profundísimo y muy certero, entiendo a tu colega perfectamente.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> La obra de Bueno si la entiendes de verdad (no de ver cuatro vídeos), *te deja marcado* para toda la vida, porque obtienes un esquema del mundo que *te rodea profundísimo* y muy certero, entiendo a tu colega perfectamente.



Pero así quedaban también muchos marxistas hegelianos, según han ido reconociendo después (p.ej.: Juan Bautista Fuentes Ortega), cuando se salían de esa heroína.

Es el efecto típico que causa el pensamiento sistemático cuando uno todavía es un bisoñito impresionable y se acerca por primera vez a él, por el afán totalizador que tiene; es un tirano. Nunca he entendido el afán de comparar un sistema con otro que tienen en la EFO, cuando, a mi juicio, cada uno de ellos sólo puede entenderse desde sus propias premisas.

Desprenderse de esa ferúla de lo sistemático, que a veces recuerda a una plantilla o a un formulario, es el primer paso para pensar algo útil; me alegro de que hayas cortado el cordón umbilical con esos doctrinos.

Además, siempre hay que tener en cuenta que prácticamente todos los miembros de esa escuela son unos funsivagos de mierda apoltronados y parguelones, unos betillas nuncafollistas irredimibles, y, ya sabes: nunca hay que considerar un pensamiento que no se te hubiese podido venir a la mente petando un buen ojete de pancha.

El rabo es más importante de lo que parece, en la filosofía y en todo, siempre hay que echarle bien de comer, so pena de decir y escribir paridotas.



McNulty dijo:


> jajaja sí, estuve en unas hace 6 años o así, y he estado en varias presentaciones y charlas de Bueno y de algún discípulo también. Pero poco más. Desde que murió bueno están a la deriva completamente, y gran parte de culpa la tiene *Bueno Jr.*



¿Puedes desarrollar un poco eso de la culpa de Gustavín en el estado de cosas? Yo lo veo muy sinófilo, pero me había creído eso de que era buen "gestor" de la Escuela, el Horkheimer de los de Oviedo...


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Dic 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> En cuanto algo tiene éxito hay que van los progres a darle su "perspectiva" divisiva y envidiosa.



un exito enorme hoyga. Gustavo Bueno y demás "pensadores" de la Escuela de Enseñanza Especial de Oviedo ya eran rojos de origen.








Bueno: "No me atreví a hablar en público contra la URSS nunca"


El filósofo y su Fundación revisan el materialismo dialéctico a los 25 años del hundimiento de los soviets




www.lne.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Dic 2021)

Es bastante inquietante que en lo que se dice una escuela sistematica de pensamiento no se tenga claro siquiera si existe el mundo de las formas o platónico. O de otro modo que vagabundeen por hay neomarxistas adorniados sin que se despierten meras sospechas de que alguien se ha equivocado de soviet.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es bastante inquietante que en lo que se dice una escuela sistematica de pensamiento no se tenga claro siquiera si existe el mundo de las formas o platónico. O de otro modo que vagabundeen por hay neomarxistas adorniados sin que se despierten meras sospechas de que alguien se ha equivocado de soviet.



Qué bien os viene a los de la derexita covardona el comodín del marxismo _curtural_.

Es vuestro Franco, @Arrikimiau, un "¡que viene el coco!" que gritáis a voz en cuello cuando no os gusta algo y no sabéis muy bien por qué.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Dic 2021)

Qué pasa eres un Nexus 0.1 con un protocolo de parloteo random? esa inteligencia artificial hay que mejorarla bastante.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (2 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo estuve muy metido estudiando el MF en mis años universitarios, pero tras tantos años estudiando la obra de Bueno, me saturé, te consume de tal modo que quedas extasiado, necesito como dices tú, otras visiones para ampliar el marco. Es más, he aborrecido hasta la filosofía en sí, ahora solo leo cosas de ciencias y poco más.
> 
> La obra de Bueno si la entiendes de verdad (no de ver cuatro vídeos), te deja marcado para toda la vida, porque obtienes un esquema del mundo que te rodea profundísimo y muy certero, entiendo a tu colega perfectamente.




Ese es el gran atractivo y peligro de la línea Hegel - Marx - (y en nuestro caso) GB: la descripción totalizante y completa del cosmos que da sentido a nuestra existencia... Y así se entiende también que aquellos que abandonaron el marxismo por el mercado permanezcan en la "totalidad" Pero sólo desde la Nada cabe explicar el Todo.


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (2 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El otro día trajo un florero un vidreo de filosofia de la musica muy interesante de un tal Vicente Chuliá que resulta ser un crack. Ayer siguiendo al autor, que me dio por ver un vidreo de la escuela y me encuentro con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



buen apunte, pero para marxismo cultural lo del papa golpista


----------



## McNulty (2 Dic 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Pero así quedaban también muchos marxistas hegelianos, según han ido reconociendo después (p.ej.: Juan Bautista Fuentes Ortega), cuando se salían de esa heroína.
> 
> Es el efecto típico que causa el pensamiento sistemático cuando uno todavía es un bisoñito impresionable y se acerca por primera vez a él, por el afán totalizador que tiene; es un tirano. Nunca he entendido el afán de comparar un sistema con otro que tienen en la EFO, cuando, a mi juicio, cada uno de ellos sólo puede entenderse desde sus propias premisas.
> 
> ...



Te sigues haciendo un lío con el tema de la sistematicidad. Si quieres jugar en primera división necesitas un sistema, no hay otra. Hasta Ortega (filósofo bastante asistemático, aunque con indudables raíces idealistas) se lo admitía a Ramiro de Maeztu en una discusión que tuvieron cuando éste era corresponsal en Londres, la única manera de pensar filosóficamente es con un sistema. La prueba es que el 99% de filósofos clásicos que estudiamos abanderan un sistema, y no es ninguna casualidad.

Comparar sistemas es crucial para medir la potencia del tuyo, y para superar al anterior. Esto es ley de vida macho (medición de pollas en el terreno filosófico), cada nueva generación quiere ir más allá, otra cosa es que lo consiga. Aquí la dialéctica se hace rito de paso necesario. Porque además el que te dice que no tiene sistema, siempre está hablando desde uno, lo que pasa que en la mayoría de casos no se es consciente. Nietszche por ejemplo, el filosofo asistemático más famosete, bebía del sistema de schopenhauer y del aristotelismo a saco. El tema es que nietszche a esta fusión que hizo, no lo llamó sistema nietszchiano, sino simplemente ''su'' filosofía.

No te puedes desprender del sistematismo puesto que siempre está in media res. Las ideas siguen lógicas históricas, esto es lo que muchos seguís sin comprender. Y estas lógicas históricas solo pueden ser interpretadas de forma rigurosa bajo un sistema filosófico. Tu no puedes criticar la idea del Dios católico o protestante, sin saber que dijo San Agustín o Aristóteles. Para alguien vulgar la idea de Dios es un artefacto mitológico irracional, para alguien con un sistema, la idea de Dios es una idea filosófica plural.

Además montar un sistema a partir de la tradición (desde Grecia en adelante) no es nada fácil, solo está al alcance de unos pocos privilegiados, y es un trabajo que lleva toda una vida. Tienes que entender que lo sistemático no es más que un modo humano de comprender verdades. Los sistemas simplifican el entendimiento, y lo hacen accesible a mejores interpretaciones. Y las ideas no vienen de la nada, como dice el titoblaster, no vienen de la voluntad de ''generar ideas'' en la playa viendo macacas en tanga, todo lo que tienes y sale de tu cabeza lo has sacado de alguien o de algo anterior. Luego lo que se hace es una reelaboración más o menos brillante e ingeniosa del material aprendido, y tras darle muchas vueltas.

Conclusión, no hay nada de malo en sistematizar ni en totalizar la realidad, la cuestión es como lo haces y que límites defines. Si fuera una plantilla como dices, sería facilísimo como pasa en matemáticas por ejemplo, tu aplicas un álgebra independientemente de las premisas, y el resultado sabes que será correcto o incorrecto, porque no hay interpretación apodíctica de por medio, son números y letras exactos. Pero una filosofía no es un álgebra, es algo mucho más complicado de justificar en sus fundamentos.


Con respecto a Gustavín pues no digo que no sea mal gestor en temas administrativos (como buen funsivago se lleva bien con políticos y ayuntamientos), pero a nivel de contenido está resultando un desastre. Siguen enfrascados en lo de las artes sustantivas, siguen hablando de política y de memocracia sin llegar a nada interesante, y las jornadas y encuentros ya aburren a cualquiera.

Luego está el tema de las obras completas. Se le ha ocurrido la gran idea de sacar las obras completas por fascículos anuales (sic), es decir, suponiendo todo lo que escribió Bueno, las obras ''completas'' estarán completas de verdad dentro de 30 años. También tuvo un affair con una charo que la metió a secretaria de la fundación (posicionaditos mandan ya tu sabes) y estuvo follándosela a pelito descuidando mucho la fundación, los años posteriores a la muerte de bueno. A raíz de esto, y también del fracaso manifiesto de lo de la Universidad de Guanajuato (no queda ni un discípulo del MF por allí), varios colaboradores directos de Bueno, se piraron del entorno de la fundación y dejaron al Tomás y a cuatro gatos de asturias organizando el gallinero, y dándole a todo un enfoque bastante gañán.

Mis desligazón ha sido por muchas razones:

- El fijismo tomasiano totalmente acrítico a cualquier discusión fuera de los textos de bueno.
- El mito del patriotismo en el que están todos inmersos desde siempre, Bueno incluido.
- Monotemáticos, arte, literatura y poco más.
- He empezado a ver como la ontología de Bueno tiene muchos peros y contradicciones.
- La teoría del cierre la tienen completamente olvidada.
- La obsesión enfermiza con todo el tema de la leyenda negra y que hezpaña fue lo mejoh de lo mejoh.
- Muy pocas críticas serias a la obra de Bueno por parte de los discípulos.
- 0 contacto con los temas del presente (siendo una filosofía del presente, o eso dicen siempre). Poco hablan sobre el circovid, todos los problemas de fundamentalismo científico que estamos viendo. Supongo que aquí se demuestra la cobardía de Bueno Jr, no quiere alentar determinados temas porque se queda sin subvenciones.

El problema ya lo diagnóstiqué hace años, se han convertido en una filosofía de profesores de secundaria para profesores de secundaria. Todos son funcis apoltronados o aspirantes a, hablando siempre de lo malo que es Otegi y que hezpaña es mucha hezpaña y somos mejores que los protestantes porque ellos son muy subjetivos y psicologistas y blabla.


----------



## McNulty (2 Dic 2021)

Estás completamente errado en eso de la ''unificación de saberes'', de hecho la doctrina de Bueno va en sentido contrario, es la inconmensurabilidad entre categorías científicas la que debe fundamentar cualquier filosofía de la ciencia. Lo que defiende la teoría del cierre es precisamente que no puede haber tal unificación.

Lo que falla en Bueno, más allá del contenido de su filosofía, es que escribía muy mal. Sus libros son intragables. Lo comparas con cualquier autor grande (quitando a Hegel de la ecuación) y es que leer a bueno se convierte en un suplicio intelectual. Has leído 30 páginas muy ásperas llenas de razonamientos aparentemente muy rigurosos, y te quedas igual de vacío que antes. Luego te encuentras con una página superbrillante donde condensa todas sus conclusiones, y te preguntas, para esto tanto rollo? Él mismo lo decía, a él lo que le gustaba era hablar, escribía por obligación académica y porque se lo pedían las editoriales. Y se nota mucho. De aquí viene yo creo la baja recepción que tiene su obra tanto dentro como fuera de españa. Si ya los que sabemos mucha filosofía nos cuesta descifrarle, imagínate el resto del vulgo, se hace prácticamente imposible la divulgación de su obra escrita.

Creo que por esta estúpida razón, Bueno no se convertirá en un filósofo conocido más allá de un siglo, como pasa con un Ortega por ejemplo.


----------



## McNulty (2 Dic 2021)

Si, básicamente ese el resumen desde la muerte de Bueno. Hubo un pequeño pico de interés por parte de ajenos, gracias al personaje de Jesús Maestro, éste trajo muchos pipiolos interesando en el MF, pero claro, todos estos tenían un conocimiento nulo del sistema, y se tragaban todo el esperpento de la crítica de la razón literaria. Jesús Maestro ya es un meme andante que nadie toma en serio.

Es un poco lo que tú apuntas, esa obsesión por estatalizar todo los asuntos, y creer que la apelación al estado soluciona todo. Dejas atrás muchos análisis interesantes que tienen que ver con el mercado y su dialéctica.

En cuanto Armesilla, también tiene lo suyo. Armesilla siempre ha sido comunista, lo que pasa que vio en Bueno cierto revisionismo marxista, hasta que se dio cuenta de que los planes del MF diferían mucho de conseguir la dictadura del proletariado que él persigue (sic). Estos años está intentando abrirse paso con libros y demás, y en muchas ocasiones hace el ridículo. En su último libro por ejemplo hace transcripciones literales de párrafos enteros de libros de Bueno. Armesilla es un lobo solitario, ni le quieren las izquierdas actuales progres ni le quieren los tradicionalistas antimarxistas por razones obvias. Navega entre esas dos aguas, sin saber muy bien a donde ir, de ahí que el MF siempre lo haya utilizado de flotador para no hundirse junto a su querido marxismo.

Además Armesilla no es filósofo, y todo lo que sabe de filosofía lo sabe a través de Bueno, se nota demasiado que ha leído muy poco a los griegos y demás clásicos. El campo de Armesilla es la política y la economía, si le sacas de ahí todos sus planteamientos son muy vulgares. Siempre que habla de la ontología buenista me da la impresión de que no entiende nada.


----------



## McNulty (2 Dic 2021)

Por que los propios discípulos son el 90% profesores de filosofía.

Los únicos que de vez en cuando se meten en esos paisajes, son Ongay y Carlos Madrid. Que tratan de temas de filosofía de la ciencia con las fuentes mismas. Los demás tienen muy pocos conocimientos de ciencias, y es normal, tampoco se lo reprocho.

La mayoría de ''intelectuales'' que se acercan a la fundación son abogados, historiadores, gentes de letras en suma.

Bueno tenía muchísimos conocimientos de ciencias, y eso es precisamente lo que le diferenciaba con casi todos los filósofos de su época. También coincide ahora una época donde el cientificismo y el fundamentalismo científico son la luz de la razón. Realmente hoy la filosofía de la ciencia es cosa de ociosos. A cualquier científico se la suda lo que pueda opinar un filósofo, para ellos son gentes de letras que no saben ni lo que es una mitocondria, y lo peor es que tienen razón.


----------



## McNulty (2 Dic 2021)

Se le pueden reprochar muchas cosas a Armesilla, pero el tío es muy activo y se lanza a la piscina en muchos proyectos políticos, eso hay que reconocérselo. El problema que vi en IH es que la masa que vota izquierda actualmente va por otros derroteros, por tanto no tienen masa popular para captar.

La izquierda actual es indigenista a saco, escollo insalvable del iberoamericanismo que defiende armesilla.
La izquierda actual es muy progre, defensora del delirio de la ideología de género, feminazismo etc. Cosa que armesilla ha criticado bastante.
La izquierda actual no es marxista-leninista, es un batiburrillo de lo que se ha hecho llamar ''marxismo cultural'', que es una mezcla entre socialdemocracia y capitalismo bienpensante.
La izquierda actual tiende al globlalismo y al anarquismo, mientras que Armesilla sigue atrapado en el mito del patriotismo y del nacionalismo estatal.
Luego también Armesilla tiene bastantes dejes de la izquierda progre actual, aunque lo niegue, dejes puritanos bastante absurdos, fruto supongo de su pocofollismo, que están más cercanos a la sacristía que a la libertad del ciudadano.
También lo de oponerse a todo lo que venga de las ideas liberales de forma sistemática, me parece un error por su parte, pero claro entiendo que entra dentro del papel ideológico.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Te sigues haciendo un lío con el tema de la sistematicidad. Si quieres jugar en primera división necesitas un sistema, no hay otra. Hasta Ortega (filósofo bastante asistemático, aunque con indudables raíces idealistas) se lo admitía a Ramiro de Maeztu en una discusión que tuvieron cuando éste era corresponsal en Londres, la única manera de pensar filosóficamente es con un sistema. La prueba es que el 99% de filósofos clásicos que estudiamos abanderan un sistema, y no es ninguna casualidad.
> 
> Comparar sistemas es crucial para medir la potencia del tuyo, y para superar al anterior. Esto es ley de vida macho (medición de pollas en el terreno filosófico), cada nueva generación quiere ir más allá, otra cosa es que lo consiga. Aquí la dialéctica se hace rito de paso necesario. Porque además el que te dice que no tiene sistema, siempre está hablando desde uno, lo que pasa que en la mayoría de casos no se es consciente. Nietszche por ejemplo, el filosofo asistemático más famosete, bebía del sistema de schopenhauer y del aristotelismo a saco. El tema es que nietszche a esta fusión que hizo, no lo llamó sistema nietszchiano, sino simplemente ''su'' filosofía.
> 
> ...



I) Sobre el sistema, lo diré de una vez: creo que fundarlo ha sido una obsesión artificial de Bueno y los que lo rodearon. La pretensión de construírlo no surge hasta los años 90, después de la caída de la URSS. Es como si se hubiese dado cuenta de golpe de que el DiaMat había sido refutado por la vía de los hechos, que todo lo que él había escrito de crítica contra él (como heterodoxo de la cosa) había sido en vano, y se hubiese dispuesto entonces, a uña de caballo, ya jubilado, a crear su sistema propio con los restos salvables de su obra. Es de hierba artificial, o de piscifactoría.

Lo que he hecho antes no era un alegato contra todo sistema, sino una relativización de su valor, o incluso el patrocionio de un cierto eclecticismo, eligiendo por partes lo que sirva de cada uno según las necesidades del momento y desechando el resto. Lo que digo es que un sistema es un medio de relacionar lógicamente ideas para ayudarse a decir algo útil, y que en la filosofía de Bueno parece, muy al contrario, el fin mismo; y eso responde a las ambiciones de gloria de su propio autor, porque encadenar su pensamiento a un sistema sirve al menos para intentar que los profesionales de la filosofía se interesen por él. Ya sabía que iba a salir el temita de la "potencia" (sic) de este u otro sistema, como si eso fuese mesurable... Los sistemas siempre parten de premisas indemostrables, establecen criterios, que son normas para conocer la verdad, y luego van contruyendo encima de ellos suponiéndolos firmes. Hay que asimilarlos y criticarlos desde dentro, desde fuera son incomparables. Cada vez que me imagino lo que pensaría Santo Tomás de Aquino del Ego Trascendental según Bueno, no puedo parar de reír: probablemente, lo llamaría Dios, o el Entendimiento Agente. Anaxágoras, el Nous; Lutero, el Espiritu Santo; Kant, el Noúmeno; Fichte, el Espíritu Subjetivo; Schelling, el Espíritu Objetivo; Hegel, el Espíritu Absoluto, o el Ser-Para-Sí; Schopenhauer, la Voluntad; Nietzsche, la Voluntad de Poder; Heidegger, el _Dasein_ o Ser-Ahí; Freud, el Subconsciente; etc. Y vuelta a la casilla de salida...

Por otra parte, la noción de filosofía como saber de segundo grado, que tan brillante parece, es, sin embargo, muy exigente. ¿Quién puede conocer bien al menos una rama de las ciencias y el sistema de Bueno para poder hablar, en rigor, filosóficamente? Nadie. Del Derecho no entendió nada, por ejemplo, quizá por la influencia indudable que tienen en el Derecho moderno el pensamiento alemán y el francés. Todos los debates acerca de instituciones jurídicas desde entonces son falsos, son la guerra franco-prusiana por otros medios; hay que irse, o más atrás, o a los italianos de la primera mitad del s. XX. Y un discípulo suyo eligió el Derecho penal (que es patología pura), y no el civil, que es el común y el tronco de las demás ramas (fisiología, por así decir), para escribir una obra filosófica acerca del pensamiento jurídico. Pero también en sociología o en psicología tuvo Bueno grandes carencias, con los correspondientes patinazos al filosofar sobre ellas.

Entramos también en el asunto de la jerga, que reconoces aquí:



McNulty dijo:


> Lo que falla en Bueno, más allá del contenido de su filosofía, es que escribía muy mal. Sus libros son intragables. Lo comparas con cualquier autor grande (quitando a Hegel de la ecuación) y es que leer a bueno se convierte en un suplicio intelectual. Has leído 30 páginas muy ásperas llenas de razonamientos aparentemente muy rigurosos, y te quedas igual de vacío que antes. Luego te encuentras con una página superbrillante donde condensa todas sus conclusiones, y te preguntas, para esto tanto rollo? Él mismo lo decía, a él lo que le gustaba era hablar, escribía por obligación académica y porque se lo pedían las editoriales. Y se nota mucho. De aquí viene yo creo la baja recepción que tiene su obra tanto dentro como fuera de españa. Si ya los que sabemos mucha filosofía nos cuesta descifrarle, imagínate el resto del vulgo, se hace prácticamente imposible la divulgación de su obra escrita.
> 
> Creo que por esta estúpida razón, Bueno no se convertirá en un filósofo conocido más allá de un siglo, como pasa con un Ortega por ejemplo.



Fue un escritor horrible. Peor que Kant, Hegel o Husserl, sí. Combínese esto con el hecho de que ha legado una jerigonza incomprensible y contraintuitiva, sólo para iniciados, imprimiendo, para más inri, sentido muy diferente al que tenían esos términos clásicos en la Escolástica, de tal modo que no basta con conocer estos para hacerse una composición de lugar. Por eso tuvieron que componer el diccionario ese de Pelayo García Sierra, de nuevo a uña de caballo, para intentar paliar el disparate, a modo de control de daños.

Por lo demás, el éxito de un sistema, como sabes, depende de circunstancias muy ajenas a su valor. Bueno será olvidado porque no habrá imperio español que sostenga y patrocine sus ideas. Aunque alguno tiene puesta la esperanza en China, buen chiste involuntario.

II) Sobre lo de Gustavín: , tronchante lo de la charo trepadora, de verdad. Es que es así. Hegel escribió para orgullosos funcionarios imperiales prusianos, y, singularmente, para sus militares, tras la derrota de Napoleón ("El funsionario es el ser más feliz sobre la Tierra --dirá--, porque hace a la vez su bien particular y el bien común"). Como tú mismo has señalado, Bueno y sus continuadores escriben para sus iguales (de hecho, sólo se leen entre ellos), unos grises funsivagos apollardados insertos en el aparato de una hedukasión púvlica destruída e inservible, de la que se han hecho cómplices sin mirar atrás, y en un país también en descomposición, amargaditos sobrellevando su día a día de humillaciones en cascada, padeciendo progrerías a cambio de ~2k oiguillos netos al mes. No hay color. Un caldo de cultivo para acomplejados.

Si se hubiese recetado una buena pancha al menos cada dos semanitas, que no es nada para una pensión máxima, y Gustavín no habría caído tan bajo. Pero seguro que el betilla piensa que eso es de fracas, y él nunca lo haría. Lo de hablar todo el rato de las dichosas artes, a mi juicio, proviene también del ascenso al estrellato de otra charito, la tal Paloma Pájaro, en su canal de _Fortunata y Jacinta_. Han visto allí los otros pájaros un filón en su número de suscriptores, y pensarán que puede servir de punta de lanza para popularizar el pensamiento de Bueno entre los niños-rata lloutiuberos... Bueno vs. Ibai. _Fight!_

Las obras "completas" las están retocando y "mejorando" entre los discípulos, si mal no recuerdo. Una traición...

Como dices, no hablan del timokobis. Tampoco, sin ir más lejos, de las criptodivisas y de cómo encajar la eutaxia de sus queridos Estados-Motor-de-la-Historia con ellas, jojo. Es una filosofía roma, de blandiblú, sólo apta para servir de terapia de grupo y automasturbación de los profesorcillos que la practican como almas en pena, ayunos de éxitos en su vida laboral y privada, que así sienten que, por fin, tienen un triunfito pírrico y vicario, y que quedan por encima de la realidad que los ha machacado. Es una filosofía triste, mal vestida y alicaída. No sabe bailar.
____________________

En fin, mi comentario panchitojetil, aunque raciovitalista y parafraseado, no iba tampoco exactamente en la línea Nietzsche. Ese era teólogo ateo protestonto, un paralítico medio cegato parecido al pato cagalán. Era más bien, en el fondo, un suspirito no homo: ¿nos nacerá alguna vez el esperado Rey-Filósofo de Platón, un alfota pastoso, fornicador, guerreador, putoplayeador y legislador de los siglos para echarnos al caldero algo que leer sin tener que rechinar los dientes cada dos páginas? Nunca ha habido más medios que hoy para formarse, y, en paralelo, tampoco se tiene noticia de mayor caos en las cabezas. De momento, parece que seguiremos condenados a hablar del NOM, del marxismo _curtural_, de memocracias y demás zarandajas para entretener a palurdazos, en efecto.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Luego también Armesilla tiene bastantes dejes de la izquierda progre actual, aunque lo niegue, *dejes puritanos* bastante absurdos, fruto supongo de su pocofollismo, que están más cercanos a la sacristía que a la libertad del ciudadano.



¿Conocías esta joya?







Y aquí la comenta el curilla Armesilla en persona:

La miseria moral de Nódulo Materialista, o historia de una imagen – Crónica Popular


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Se le pueden reprochar muchas cosas a Armesilla, pero el tío es muy activo y se lanza a la piscina en muchos proyectos políticos, eso hay que reconocérselo. El problema que vi en IH es que la masa que vota izquierda actualmente va por otros derroteros, por tanto no tienen masa popular para captar.
> 
> La izquierda actual es indigenista a saco, escollo insalvable del iberoamericanismo que defiende armesilla.
> La izquierda actual es muy progre, defensora del delirio de la ideología de género, feminazismo etc. Cosa que armesilla ha criticado bastante.
> ...



Ciertamente, la izquierda presente en Occidente hace mucho tiempo que dejó de ser marxista. La definición "marxismo cultural" es algo que alt-right norteamericana se sacó de la manga en los años 90, reciclando términos como el "bolchevismo cultural" de los nazis, primo hermano del "formalismo" de los estalinistas; En resumidas cuentas, todo aquello que no es de su cuerda será etiquetado como marxista aunque no se le parezca ni por asomo.

En el fondo, la izquierda actual está mucho más relacionada con las ideas surgidas en los campus estadounidenses que con las ideas de Marx o de Lenin. No pocos miembros de la Escuela de Frankfurt emigraron a los EEUU, y allí se coció lo que conocemos como "progresía", exportado después a medio mundo. Ante todo es una izquierda post-marxista.


----------



## trichetin (2 Dic 2021)

A la derecha le pasó con la escuela de Oviedo como con Ciudadanos: vieron en sus manifestaciones que entre diez banderas de Uropa había una de España y gritaron: 'estos son de los nuestros'.
Como hablan del imperio español y después no vomitan, pues son de los nuestros. Pero para al menos buena parte de ellos el imperio español es bueno en tantoq ue una especi de proto-globalismo-derechohumanista, o pioneros de la socialdemocracia con las leyes de Indias.

Especial gracia me hace el caso de Pedro Insua: jacobino del ala dura, invitado habitual del gato al agua porque ponía a parir a Pedro Sánchez, PP y Poemos en tantoq ue pactan con separatistas.
Un día se le cayó la máscara delante de Julio Ariza diciendo que el estado debe obligar a los niños a aprender cosas aunque sus padres no quieran (imagino por el debate del persimo paterno a ciertas materias (_'pin parental', _derivadamente los alumnos musulmanes etc._.._). Debió ser demasiado para Ariza, ya que Insua no ha vuelto a aparecer por la cadena.

Por cierto, una semana después Insua se quejaba en Twitter de que el estado autonómico de Madrid obligase a su hijo a estudiar en inglés en cotnra de su voluntad. JAJAJAJAJAJA.


----------



## UNGERN (2 Dic 2021)

@McNulty ya que veo que estás muy metido en estos temas.

¿Sabes si hubo algún debate o intercambio de pareceres entre Gustavo Bueno y Leonardo Polo?


----------



## McNulty (2 Dic 2021)

UNGERN dijo:


> @McNulty ya que veo que estás muy metido en estos temas.
> 
> ¿Sabes si hubo algún debate o intercambio de pareceres entre Gustavo Bueno y Leonardo Polo?



Hacía tiempo que no escuchaba ese nombre. Pues no un debate propiamente, pero sí una polémica bastante interesante tuvo lugar hace unos años, entre discípulos de ambos maestros en la revista el catoblepas.

Un debate tomista de muy alto nivel sobre el ateísmo que defiende el MF. No sé si te sonará Desiderio Parrilla.






Desiderio Parrilla Martínez, ¿Cómo traducir el apotegma: Credo, quia absurdum?, El Catoblepas 84:16, 2009


Desiderio Parrilla Martínez, ¿Cómo traducir el apotegma: Credo, quia absurdum?, publicado en El Catoblepas, revista crítica del presente



www.nodulo.org









Desiderio Parrilla Martínez, Dice el necio que el necio dice en su corazón: «hay Dios» (I), El Catoblepas 86:10, 2009


Desiderio Parrilla Martínez, Dice el necio que el necio dice en su corazón: «hay Dios» (I), publicado en El Catoblepas, revista crítica del presente



www.nodulo.org


----------



## ESC (2 Dic 2021)

Refiriéndose a la semántica del lenguaje, diría que el filósofo es cualquiera que ama la sabiduría y el conocimiento. Simplemente.

¿Cómo avanzar en dicho conocimiento?, ¿Qué sistema emplear?.

La filosofía se debate desde su origen entre aquellos que dudan por sistema y aquellos que buscan certezas y su consolidación. Desde Heráclito o Sócrates, los escépticos siempre han sido vistos con recelo. Percibidos como filósofos de baja estofa frente a aquellos que propugnan mundos de las ideas, cierres categoriales, ceñirse al materialismo, etcétera.

Puedo comprender que un escéptico resulte incómodo para cualquier poder establecido, sin embargo no acabo de comprender muy bien esa animadversión que se tiene por el escepticismo desde el propio ámbito de la filosofía. ¿Les priva de una imagen de erudición, quizás?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Dic 2021)

Es un error pensar que la supervivencia de los leones depende exclusivamente de proteger el numero de leones, los leones viven en un biotopo y preservar a los leones implica preservar el conjunto del biotopo; incluso animales que no tienen nada que ver con los leones como las hormigas tiene que estar alli para que no avancen otros habitats.

Que en españa exista una cueva en donde se reuna gente con tendencias a la izquierda va a ser parte del paisaje siempre, incluso que existan NPCs ateos es inevitable. La cuestion es integrar a esos depravados como manifestaciones propias de un biotopo con tendencia a la preservacion. Estamos viendo como rataschepudas de la vida, gretas majaretas y demas estan siendo orquestados por los imperios del Este para causar nuestra destruccion, mientras que legiones de subnormales educados en las universidades y escuelas infantiles marxistas los aplauden. Este panorama tiene que cambiar, en españa debe de existir organizaciones de izquierda para dar forma al espiritu de esa gente, pero que desactive sus impulsos destructivos. Asi los verdaderamente criminales no podran estar en las universidades o en las escuelas filosoficas, sino en el mundo del lumpen vendiendo droga o las actividades criminales de toda la vida en donde las energias destructivas de esta gente se agotan.

De esto viene mi defensa de la escuela de oviedo y de tratar de preservarlo como parte del biotopo social, frente al asalto de los pvercos marxistas que hacen ruina lo que tocan y son basicamente levas de criminales morales levantadas por Anibal (kremlin y pcch) para acabar con Roma (occidente).



trichetin dijo:


> A la derecha le pasó con la escuela de Oviedo como con Ciudadanos: vieron en sus manifestaciones que entre diez banderas de Uropa había una de España y gritaron: 'estos son de los nuestros'.
> Como hablan del imperio español y después no vomitan, pues son de los nuestros. Pero para al menos buena parte de ellos el imperio español es bueno en tantoq ue una especi de proto-globalismo-derechohumanista, o pioneros de la socialdemocracia con las leyes de Indias.
> 
> Especial gracia me hace el caso de Pedro Insua: jacobino del ala dura, invitado habitual del gato al agua porque ponía a parir a Pedro Sánchez, PP y Poemos en tantoq ue pactan con separatistas.
> ...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (2 Dic 2021)

No me extraña que la filosofía esté tan desacreditada, con personajos así. Menuda pérdida de tiempo.


----------



## ESC (2 Dic 2021)

Lamento su perdida, yo también he perdido un familiar recientemente.

Sí, así lo creo.

Decir que recurrir al escepticismo no debería implicar una falta de posicionamiento llegado cierto momento, de manera circunstancial. Quizás esa es la gran crítica que puede recibir el escepticismo.

No veo cómo una corriente filosófica pueda llegar a beneficiar a una patria de manera específica por mucho que opere en clave social.

Sostengo que al globalismo y a la disolución del modelo de naciones llegaremos por influjo del alcance de la autoridad monetaria y nuestras convenciones compartidas en ese ámbito siempre y cuando se mantenga cierta estabilidad en el sistema. Empleando el comercio como coartada.

Ojalá un sistema filosófico pudiera otorgarnos esa identidad necesaria y ya que lo comenta, es cierto, muchos seguidores de Gustavo Bueno pretenden reforzar el modelo de naciones gracias a ese materialismo. Lo cual resulta muy complicado.


----------



## UNGERN (2 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no escuchaba ese nombre. Pues no un debate propiamente, pero sí una polémica bastante interesante tuvo lugar hace unos años, entre discípulos de ambos maestros en la revista el catoblepas.
> 
> Un debate tomista de muy alto nivel sobre el ateísmo que defiende el MF. No sé si te sonará Desiderio Parrilla.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por la respuesta y los links siempre he pensado que era muy raro que ambos filósofos no hubieran polemizado pero no encontraba nada al respecto. 

No me suena Desiderio Parrilla.


----------



## torque_200bc (2 Dic 2021)

leeros hace que me alegre de que viruelo se folle a la filosofía de la educación.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Estamos viendo como rataschepudas de la vida, gretas majaretas y demas estan siendo orquestados por *los imperios del Este* para causar nuestra destruccion, mientras que legiones de subnormales educados en las universidades y escuelas infantiles marxistas los aplauden.





"Los Imperios del Este"

¡Qué caradura!

Mira que echarle la culpa de esto a Rusia y a China...

Lo que estamos viendo es el desarrollo natural del capitalismo, incluso los bancos centrales son producto de él, @Arrikimiau, en tanto que manifestación exacerbada de la concentración del capital en pocas manos. De hecho, todos esos fenómenos que tanto te atormentan son netamente usanos, país liberal por excelencia y paraíso de las clases medias.

Llevas un cacao bueno. Ahora comprendo la desesperación del amigo McNulty en tantos hilos al discutir con vosotros: es imposible.


----------



## ESC (2 Dic 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Lo que estamos viendo es el desarrollo natural del capitalismo, incluso los bancos centrales son producto de él ...



No lo creo, no recuerdo la cita exacta pero Lenin decía que un comunismo no es posible sin la figura del banco central.

No encontrará explicación alguna recurriendo al marxismo en su dicotomía entre capitalismo y comunismo, podría decir que estamos presenciando una fusión, pero ni tan siquiera.

Vamos a un estado totalitario, con una banca única central, banca financiera y comercial con la exclusiva de manejar el dinero abstracto constituidos como sociedades anónimas, creación de productos financieros extraños, mucha deuda, en una economía semi-planificada con ciertos tintes que podrían ser señalados como liberales. 

Póngale el nombre que le de la gana. Pero yo a eso no lo llamaría capitalismo. 

Bueno, quizás referirse a un capitalismo o a un comunismo pueda ser una especie de trampa, en cierto sentido.


----------



## Scire (2 Dic 2021)

La escuela de Oviedo se mira tanto el ombligo que se ha fagocitado a sí misma. Es un agujero negro.

Su esfuerzo de entendimiento y diálogo con otras filosofías es nula. Es, según muestran sus miembros, un conmigo o la nulidad.

Son tan soberbios que se niegan a llamar filósofos a los que no se adhieren a su escuela. Una escuela que ignora casi toda la tradición filosófica desde el siglo XIX, desde Marx.

A esta gente, Quine, Putnam, Kripke, etc., les suena a chino.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2021)

ESC dijo:


> No lo creo, no recuerdo la cita exacta pero Lenin decía que un comunismo no es posible sin la figura del banco central.
> 
> No encontrará explicación alguna recurriendo al marxismo en su dicotomía entre capitalismo y comunismo, podría decir que estamos presenciando una fusión, pero ni tan siquiera.
> 
> ...



Curiosa institución comunista que nació en EE. UU., que también es el mayor promotor del globalismo, por cierto.

¿No habrás visto la cita en cuestión en la firmita del súcnor de cesard, berdác?


----------



## ESC (2 Dic 2021)

Pues hombre, visto así, supongo que puede llegar a ser de utilidad como aglutinante. 

...

Sí, pudiera ser, no lo sé.

------------------------------------------------------

Lo que veo con claridad es que no hay tanta distinción entre globalismo y globalización como pretenden señalarnos y que en última instancia va a ser nuestra necesidad por establecer convenciones monetarias compartidas con las que facilitar el comercio lo que acabe por asentar dicho globalismo/globalización.

Podríamos estar filosofando aquí sobre qué es lo que nos hace nación o pueblo.

¿Es nuestra cultura compartida?, ¿nuestra filosofía o posible religión?, ¿son nuestros fenotipos o genotipos interpretables?, ¿es la simple voluntad por regirnos bajo nuestras propias convenciones?.

Considero que lo que nos hace pueblo es la voluntad por regirnos bajo nuestras propias convenciones y no me parece que haya convención definitoria más relevante para un pueblo que su propia convención monetaria, al menos desde un punto de vista pragmático y de largo recorrido. Pero a saber. 

A saber, maldita sea.


----------



## ESC (2 Dic 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Curiosa institución comunista que nació en EE. UU., que también es el mayor promotor del globalismo, por cierto.
> 
> ¿No habrás visto la cita en cuestión en la firmita del súcnor de cesard, berdác?



La idea de disponer de un banco central en exclusiva aparece en 1694 en Inglaterra. La idea gusta y los demás países lo van adoptando durante los siglos XVIII y XIX.

Sobre la cita en cuestión tendría que indagar sobre ello si lo pone en duda, pero vamos, que me cuadra perfectamente porque de hecho el comunismo en su aspecto práctico que no teórico así lo hizo, estructurarse mediante el control de su banco central.


----------



## Tigershark (2 Dic 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Cómo no... en Oviedo, menuda ciénaga social-comunista. No había muchos sitios más: era ahí o en Barcelona, o a lo sumo en Cádiz.



Ehh?? OViedo es una ciudad conservadora e invicta de la hez roja.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Dic 2021)

Existe un interés notorio en tratar de convertir el sabotaje marxista en un proceso interno de las naciones occidentales, como veis saltan al unísono cuando evidenciamos aqui este sabotaje como una orquestación de los Imperios del Este. Esa orquestación es evidente como muestra caso de las guerrillas comunistas separatistas que armadas e instruidas por la KGB se dispersaron por el mundo. Tampoco es un proceso interno el que la Ratachepuda y su partido, abanderado mas puro del marxismo cultural, hayan desenbarcado en la politica española de mano del dinero de narcodictaduras marxistas que son meros apencides del kremlin, no de mano del capital de Amancio ortega.

En fin, si tan interesado está la escuela de oviedo en la dialectica de los imperios, en los modos de la guerra entre estos. Esto es de de obligado visionado:


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2021)

ESC dijo:


> La idea de disponer de un banco central en exclusiva aparece en 1694 en Inglaterra. La idea gusta y los demás países lo van adoptando durante los siglos XVIII y XIX.
> 
> Sobre la cita en cuestión tendría que indagar sobre ello si lo pone en duda, pero vamos, que me cuadra perfectamente porque de hecho el comunismo en su aspecto práctico que no teórico así lo hizo, estructurarse mediante el control de su banco central.



Entonces, ¿todos los bancos centrales financian las progrerías esas, no sólo la reserva federal usana? ¿Y el banco central de Rusia en la actualidad?, y el de Irán o Arabia Saudí? ¿Nace el comunismo en esa fecha que dices (1694) y en el Reino Unido preindustrial?, ¿o la coherencia a tomar por el culo?

Ya nos hemos enredado en el jardín terminológico.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Existe un interés notorio en tratar de convertir el sabotaje marxista en un proceso interno de las naciones occidentales, como veis saltan al unísono cuando evidenciamos aqui este sabotaje como una orquestación de los Imperios del Este.



Así que el pensamiento de Marx no es occidental...

Idealismo alemán + liberalismo económico de la Ilustración escocesa = "Imperios del Este" (sic). 

La tenéis bien dentro con Carlitos...


----------



## ESC (2 Dic 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Entonces, ¿todos los bancos centrales financian las progrerías esas, no sólo la reserva federal usana? ¿Y el banco central de Rusia en la actualidad?, y el de Irán o Arabia Saudí? ¿Nace el comunismo en esa fecha que dices (1694) y en el Reino Unido preindustrial?, ¿o la coherencia a tomar por el culo?
> 
> Ya nos hemos enredado en el jardín terminológico.



No tenemos por qué enredarnos en el jardín terminológico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Dic 2021)

La bomba atómica la inventaron los americanos, unos espías marxistas al servicio de la URSS le entregaron el secreto al Kremlin y al PCCh y ahora puede caer sobre tu cabeza. Y no podrás decir que esa bomba te la lanzaron los americanos porque ellos la inventaron si viene del Este.

Es que es grosero el tema, resulta que el partido mas marxista cultural, podemos, desembarca en España de mano de los narcoregimenes marxistas de hispanoamerica, cargados de un discurso abiertamente anti-capitalista y con toda la fila feminazi y LGTB. Pero resulta que el marxismo cultural es una perjeñacion de la reserva federal y de los capitalistas. Estas postura no es sino la bomba de humo que el marxismo cultural tiene para la derecha y trasformarla en marxista sin que lo sepan; odiando a sus bancos y capitalistas, que es lo que hacen los marxistas desde el primer dia. Como es natural si los marxistas provinieran de los bancos y del capital, lo amarian, amarian al IBEX y su ganancia, no tratarian de expropiarlo todo. Es todo una desinformacion tan chusquera como la tierra plana.

(5) Marxismo cultural en la derecha alternativa | Burbuja.info



Cicciolino dijo:


> Así que el pensamiento de Marx no es occidental...
> 
> Idealismo alemán + liberalismo económico de la Ilustración escocesa = "Imperios del Este" (sic).
> 
> La tenéis bien dentro con Carlitos...


----------



## ESC (2 Dic 2021)

Ahí me acaba de dejar descolocado.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La bomba atómica la inventaron los americanos, unos espías marxistas al servicio de la URSS le entregaron el secreto al Kremlin y al PCCh y ahora puede caer sobre tu cabeza. Y no podrás decir que esa bomba te la lanzaron los americanos porque ellos la inventaron si viene del Este.
> 
> Es que es grosero el tema, resulta que el partido mas marxista cultural, podemos, desembarca en España de mano de los narcoregimenes marxistas de hispanoamerica, cargados de un discurso abiertamente anti-capitalista y con toda la fila feminazi y LGTB. Pero resulta que el marxismo cultural es una perjeñacion de la reserva federal y de los capitalistas. Estas postura no es sino la bomba de humo que el marxismo cultural tiene para la derecha y trasformarla en marxista sin que lo sepan; odiando a sus bancos y capitalistas, que es lo que hacen los marxistas desde el primer dia.
> 
> (5) Marxismo cultural en la derecha alternativa | Burbuja.info



Pablemos financiado por las potencias del Este vía Benesoela...  ¡Pero si es una criatura del R78 para recoger a los descontentos del 15-M manteniéndolos engañados en el redil pseudomonárquico-socialmemócrata! ¿Ahora a quién financian?, ¿a la Yoli? 

Y el marxismo _curtural _es lo contrario del pensamiento de Marx, en tanto que hace predominar en sus análisis la superestructura (cultura, lenguaje, lo simbólico, etc.; el tallo y las hojas) sobre la infraestructura (las relaciones económico-políticas; las raíces).

Ahí te quedas, chuchín, que al final voy a parecer marxista. Yo sólo había venido a ver si podía trollinar un poco a mi sobrino McNulty, pero me he encontrado con uno de los perretes-salchicha cojoneros de la derexita covardona en la gatera al salir del hilo...

Digo sólo esto taquigráficamente: que Marx fue un genio, que hay que estudiar bien sobre todo su libro primero de El Capital, que cuando yerra lo hace como pensador liberal clásico que es, que habría colgado a la Escuela de Fráncfort y sus epígonos si se hubiese levantado de la tumba a tiempo, que fue tan antiestatista como cualquier anarquista, y que el imperio usano y los ultrarricos de allí son la punta de lanza del globalismo que tanto odiáis los perretes.

Y me voy a cagar.


----------



## ESC (2 Dic 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Y el marxismo _curtural _es lo contrario del pensamiento de Marx ...



Si consideramos el "marxismo" como la búsqueda de un comunismo no hay tanta diferencia, supondría un cambio de estrategia que atenta contra ciertos principios fundamentales de su filosofía. Eso sí.



Cicciolino dijo:


> ... pero me he encontrado con uno de los perretes-salchicha cojoneros de la derexita covardona en la gatera al salir del hilo...



¿A quién se refiere?.



Cicciolino dijo:


> ... que al final voy a parecer marxista. ... Digo sólo esto taquigráficamente: que Marx fue un genio, que hay que estudiar bien sobre todo su libro primero de El Capital, que cuando yerra lo hace como pensador liberal clásico que es, que habría colgado a la Escuela de Fráncfort y sus epígonos si se hubiese levantado de la tumba a tiempo, que fue tan antiestatista como cualquier anarquista, y que el imperio usano y los ricos de allí son la punta de lanza del globalismo que tanto odiáis los perretes.



Pues sí que lo parece.

Desde mi punto de vista Marx no era un genio ni mucho menos, un tipo con demasiadas lagunas en su discurso. Demasiadas.




Cicciolino dijo:


> Y me voy a cagar.



Cague usted a gusto.


----------



## Gubelkian (2 Dic 2021)

trichetin dijo:


> A la derecha le pasó con la escuela de Oviedo como con Ciudadanos: vieron en sus manifestaciones que entre diez banderas de Uropa había una de España y gritaron: 'estos son de los nuestros'.
> Como hablan del imperio español y después no vomitan, pues son de los nuestros. Pero para al menos buena parte de ellos el imperio español es bueno en tantoq ue una especi de proto-globalismo-derechohumanista, o pioneros de la socialdemocracia con las leyes de Indias.
> 
> Especial gracia me hace el caso de Pedro Insua: jacobino del ala dura, invitado habitual del gato al agua porque ponía a parir a Pedro Sánchez, PP y Poemos en tantoq ue pactan con separatistas.
> ...



Porque Gustavo Bueno era izquierdista y hablaba para izquierdistas.

Lo que sucede es que él cosnideraba que la izquierda española no tenía que importar chorradas de fuera, porque España tenía una profunda cultura filosófica católica que podía servir perfectamente para basar todo el izquierdismo nacional, en lugar de todas las payasadas que nos vienen de fuera.

Como los izquierdistas no le hacían mucho caso, pues se fue a hablar a quien le escuchara.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Pocos sistemas, si alguno, es tan completo en cuanto al método de filosofar con rigor, porque tienen claro ciertas categorías (lo que implica que el filósofo ya no puede sacarse el moco según le dé el aire, si quiere filosofar de algo, tiene que mancharse las manos y aprender lo que sea necesario, matemáticas, biología, física, química, psicología, música, historia, derecho, etc acerca de lo que quiera analizar, un filósofo por cojones tiene que ser un hombre del renacimiento).



Discrepo totalmente, la mejor manera de filosofar es a traves de la critica, y la critica debe ser lo mas ecuanime posible, y no hay mayor ecuanimidad que toda aquella que parte desde la mas absoluta ignorancia.


----------



## ESC (2 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente, la mejor manera de filosofar es a traves de la critica, y la critica debe ser lo mas ecuanime posible, y no hay mayor ecuanimidad que toda aquella que parte desde la mas absoluta ignorancia.



No está reñida una cosa con la otra. 

Lleva razón Sunwukung y lleva razón usted.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Dic 2021)

ESC dijo:


> No está reñida una cosa con la otra.
> 
> Lleva razón Sunwukung y lleva razón usted.



Pues yo si que pienso que esta reñida una cosa con la otra. Para mi lo mejor de la filosofia es que cualquiera puede filosofar y llegar a alguna conclusion valida e interesante sin tener ni puta idea de nada.

En cuanto a las escuelas filosoficas, al final acaban siendo como los partidos politicos, de lo que se trata no es de llegar a planteamientos interesantes, sino de comparar a ver quien la tiene mas larga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Dic 2021)

Yo si se lo que es una obra de arte, es la representacion de la belleza, y todo aquello que no inspire o represente la belleza no es arte, sino un producto de marketing.

Y por eso una obra de arte es capaz de transmitir dicha sensacion desde al mas ilustrado como al mayor de los profanos, porque cuando solo logra conmover al entendido en arte, entonces el arte ya no puede considerarse como tal.

Porque a fin de cuentas, de que serviria una obra de arte que solo lo fuese para unos pocos.


----------



## McNulty (2 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Porque Gustavo Bueno era izquierdista y hablaba para izquierdistas.
> 
> Lo que sucede es que él cosnideraba que la izquierda española no tenía que importar chorradas de fuera, porque España tenía una profunda cultura filosófica católica que podía servir perfectamente para basar todo el izquierdismo nacional, en lugar de todas las payasadas que nos vienen de fuera.
> 
> Como los izquierdistas no le hacían mucho caso, pues se fue a hablar a quien le escuchara.



Bueno dejó de ser socialista con la caída del muro de Berlín. Dicho acontecimiento replanteó todo el mundo ideológico occidental hasta ese momento. La caída del muro para Bueno representó también el fracaso de las tesis marxistas frente al triunfo del capitalismo americano. En la realidad, no en el papel especulativo de los libros.

Esto hizo que Bueno dejase de interesarse bastante por todo lo que venía de Moscú, ojo, sin desmerecer la obra de Marx por supuesto. Después del periodo de postguerra, la izquierda europea se tuvo que aburguesar a la fuerza porque gracias al capitalismo que combatieron, gozaron de una vida material que ni podían soñar sus padres, por tanto encontraron en la socialdemocracia cristiana el perfecto acople.

Por eso no entiendo que mucha gente considerada de derechas hoy, tradicionalista y cristiana, tenga tanta tirria a las tesis socialistas de la izquierda. El propio Marx lo decía repetidas veces, el cristianismo está ontológicamente ligado a las tesis socialistas, y con toda la razón. La idea del bien común, de la solidaridad entre hermanos (obreros), la caridad con los más necesitados, la lucha contra la desigualdad económica, todo esto son tesis en el fondo muy cristianas. Me hace mucha gracia ver ahora a liberales que dicen ser derechas y católicos, defender a ultranza tesis individualistas hayekianas o smithonianas que son más propias del ateísmo posmoderno o hasta del nihilismo más anticristiano que puedas encontrar.

A Podemos por ejemplo le quitas toda la parafernalia progre de LGTBI y feminazis, y te queda un partido ideológicamente socialdemocristiano con todas las de la ley.


----------



## Gubelkian (2 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno dejó de ser socialista con la caída del muro de Berlín. Dicho acontecimiento replanteó todo el mundo ideológico occidental hasta ese momento. La caída del muro para Bueno representó también el fracaso de las tesis marxistas frente al triunfo del capitalismo americano. En la realidad, no en el papel especulativo de los libros.
> 
> Esto hizo que Bueno dejase de interesarse bastante por todo lo que venía de Moscú, ojo, sin desmerecer la obra de Marx por supuesto. Después del periodo de postguerra, la izquierda europea se tuvo que aburguesar a la fuerza porque gracias al capitalismo que combatieron, gozaron de una vida material que ni podían soñar sus padres, por tanto encontraron en la socialdemocracia cristiana el perfecto acople.
> 
> ...



Porque Marx podría decir lo que quiera, pero su doctrina es anticristiana en los fundamentos. Su materialismo dialéctico es incompatible con la fe cristiana y a partir de ahí no hay nada más que hablar.

“Si les quitas el feminazismo y cuatro cosas más queda un partido muy cristiano”
El problema es que el cristianismo no está centrado en la economía: asume que es decreto divino que siempre habrá ricos y pobres.

Y resulta que esas cuatro cosas de diferencia lo son, en realidad todo.

Los liberales cristianos son incongruentes también, pero los socialistas y comunistas marxistas son totalmente incompatibles con el cristianismo. Si son honestos, claro. Los que lo son saben que no se puede ser ambas cosas a la vez


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2021)

pues lo de que la filosofías se encarga de analizar las posibles ideas derivadas de conceptos y por eso es un saber de segundo grado me parece prácticamente una trivialidad, una obviedad.

Yo a mis tiernos 15 años leí una vez una frase de anaxágoras en un libro de historia de la filosofía, sobre que las cosas estaban compuestas de unas partículas indestructibles, de las que había infinitos tipos y pensé que eso era algo parecido a los átomos, acto seguido pensé que un tipo hace más de 2000 años lo dijo porque le dio la gana y me propuse pensar yo por mis cojones qué era la realidad.

Obviamente no pude responder nada a esa pregunta, igual que anaxágoras no dijo eso porqué sí, sin precedentes o experiencias operativas sobre la realidad que le permitieran llegar a esa idea de algún modo.

No pude responder nada porque no tenía experiencia ni conocimientos suficientes. La filosofía, el paso del mitos al logos sucede después de miles de años de historia y civilización humanas, no en el origen de los tiempos.

Criticar ideas átomo tan evidentes para atacar la idea de sistema filosófico (que es como atacar la mecánica de newton, o los elementos de euclides, para qué hacer teorías de nada, no sirven para nada porque nunca son exactamente como la realidad, porque la realidad es finalmente inconmensurable e incognoscible) o el MF en tanto lo que tiene de válido (precisamente como sistema), me parece inconsistente y una autorefutación de la propia crítica.


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Dic 2021)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Ese es el gran atractivo y peligro de la línea Hegel - Marx - (y en nuestro caso) GB: la descripción totalizante y completa del cosmos que da sentido a nuestra existencia... Y así se entiende también que aquellos que abandonaron el marxismo por el mercado permanezcan en la "totalidad" Pero sólo desde la Nada cabe explicar el Todo.



No creo que nadie haya encontrado sentido a su existencia leyendo a Marx.


----------



## Cleonte (2 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Porque Marx podría decir lo que quiera, pero su doctrina es anticristiana en los fundamentos. Su materialismo dialéctico es incompatible con la fe cristiana y a partir de ahí no hay nada más que hablar.
> 
> “Si les quitas el feminazismo y cuatro cosas más queda un partido muy cristiano”
> El problema es que el cristianismo no está centrado en la economía: asume que es decreto divino que siempre habrá ricos y pobres.
> ...



No veo por qué el marxismo es anticristiano en los fundamentos. El materialismo marxista se opone al idealismo, no a la existencia del espíritu. No veo nada incompatible entre el materialismo histórico y la existencia de Dios. 
Respecto al cristianismo y las desigualdades económicas, hay que decir que no hay unanimidad en el cristianismo sobre esta cuestión. Los Evangelios muestran a un Cristo bastante beligerante con los ricos. Algunos cristianos son hostiles, pues, a las desigualdades económicas mientras que otros las consideran una señal del favor divino, lo que estaría en el otro extremo y se acerca incluso un poco al hinduismo. Luego están los que consideran que es bueno que haya pobres y ricos porque se benefician entre sí porque así puede existir la caridad.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues yo si que pienso que esta reñida una cosa con la otra. Para mi lo mejor de la filosofia es que cualquiera puede filosofar y llegar a alguna conclusion valida e interesante sin tener ni puta idea de nada.
> 
> En cuanto a las escuelas filosoficas, al final acaban siendo como los partidos politicos, de lo que se trata no es de llegar a planteamientos interesantes, sino de comparar a ver quien la tiene mas larga.



cualquiera puede hacer un problema de olimpiada de física, a que sí, pues va a ser que no, para crear conocimiento hay que tener conocimientos previos y habilidades y experiencia (amén de un poquito de suerte y medios).

No es distinto con la filosofía.

Ponerse a escribir cualquier gilipollez que te pase por la cabeza es ser un niche de la vida (y no le quito mérito como escritor y alguna que otra idea que tuvo).

Todos somos filósofos en cierta manera, pero pocos son sistemáticos y saben fundamentar sus opiniones, dicho de otra manera, pocos tienen conclusiones en vez de meras opiniones.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (2 Dic 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> No creo que nadie haya encontrado sentido a su existencia leyendo a Marx.



Cientos de millones de personas se embarcaron en una aventura social planetaria de consecuencias colosales, quiero pensar que muchos lo hicieron por que el "marxismo" explicaba y daba sentido a sus vidas y les ofrecía un libro de ruta para el futuro. Pero vaya ustec a saber...


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Dic 2021)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Cientos de millones de personas se embarcaron en una aventura social planetaria de consecuencias colosales, quiero pensar que muchos lo hicieron por que el "marxismo" explicaba y daba sentido a sus vidas y les ofrecía un libro de ruta para el futuro. Pero vaya ustec a saber...



Cientos de millones de personas se embarcaron a vacunarse de covid con consecuencias aún mayores para el orden de nuestra sociedad que las que provocó el comunismo ( dentro de décadas tendremos la perspectiva suficiente para saberlo) y ya ves tú... Más bien cientos de millones tuvieron que aceptar las decisiones de unos pocos so pena de acabar en Gulags. El sentido de la vida está en las pequeñas cosas, no en constructos filosóficos grandilocuentes. En una partida de golf, en tomar un te con pastas con tus amigas, etc.


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno dejó de ser socialista con la caída del muro de Berlín. Dicho acontecimiento replanteó todo el mundo ideológico occidental hasta ese momento. La caída del muro para Bueno representó también el fracaso de las tesis marxistas frente al triunfo del capitalismo americano. En la realidad, no en el papel especulativo de los libros.
> 
> Esto hizo que Bueno dejase de interesarse bastante por todo lo que venía de Moscú, ojo, sin desmerecer la obra de Marx por supuesto. Después del periodo de postguerra, la izquierda europea se tuvo que aburguesar a la fuerza porque gracias al capitalismo que combatieron, gozaron de una vida material que ni podían soñar sus padres, por tanto encontraron en la socialdemocracia cristiana el perfecto acople.
> 
> ...



A Podemos le quitas toda la parafernalia progre LGTB y feminazi y no queda nada, porque no defiende la solidaridad obrera y nacional, como lo hacía el sindicato cristiano polaco Solidarnosc, sino el parasitismo del lumpen y el reemplazo de la clase obrera española por moronegros. Es el socialismo al fin y al cabo una doctrina europea, es normal que esté impregnada del cristianismo. También el liberalismo, al menos del cristianismo protestante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Dic 2021)

Está claro, el R78 con motivo de seguir perpetuándose, es decir para que el IBEX35 siguiera con la jauda, trajeron a escena un partido desestabilizador que pretende acabar con la monarquía parlamentaria y expropiar la propiedad privada. Es de una consistencia pasmosa.

Los 7,1 millones que atan a Iglesias con el régimen chavista (eleconomista.es)
Podemos, un partido con 'caja B' y dinero de los regímenes de Venezuela e Irán (eleconomista.es)
La fundación relacionada con Podemos cobró 3,7 millones de Chávez en 10 años | Politica | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)

Satrapía-proxy del kremlin

Rusia se adueña del oro y los diamantes de Venezuela (abc.es)
Paramilitares rusos viajaron a Venezuela para proteger a Maduro | Internacional | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)

En fin, con la rapidez con la que los marxistas pregonais que las religiones están hechas para controlar a los pueblos si que os cuesta comprender que el marxismo ya sea clasico como el cultural son meras herramientas retoricas para lograr la revolucion, esto es que una casta de perfidos intelectuales sin ningun escrupulo se hagan con el poder absoluto. El marxismo cultural es la evolucion natural de esta tecnologia psicopatica retorica de poder. Cosa que se demuestra con la via de los hechos que se trata justamente de eso, de tecnologia psicopatica de poder y no de una doctrina destinada a mejorar la vida de los obreros cuando ha causado ruina y muerte entre los trabajadores, pero que ha consolidad nomenclaturas como castas todopoderosas en la sociedad.

Vamos que el asunto instiga a la risa, cuando un fulano vende crecepelo en su carreta, y resulta que nunca le crece el pelo a nadie sino que ademas lo pierde, será que el negocio no tiene nada que ver con la nutricion capilar.

En el caso del marxismo cultural -que ha sido instrumentalizado como digo por los Imperios del Este que promocionaron redes e infiltracion marxista-gramscyana en la sociedad, como demuestra que robaran el secreto de la bomba atomica- ademas con una componente importante de SABOTAJE enmarcado en una guerra hibrida entre imperios o globalizaciones. Sin olvidar porsupuesto que lo que permitió al marxismo escalar de su posicion de mera secta a la de Imperio fue el SABOTAJE del Kaiser Aleman a la Rusia Zarista, alli el Kaiser no estaba pensando precisamente en el bienestar de los obreros rusos. A San Petersburgo no estaba enviando a Enrico Fermi, John Von Newmann, a Von Braun o a Pasteur, estaba enviando un arma biologica, un artefacto belico, una tecnología psicopatica, diabolica, de destruccion, miseria y muerte.



Cicciolino dijo:


> Pablemos financiado por las potencias del Este vía Benesoela...  ¡Pero si es una criatura del R78 para recoger a los descontentos del 15-M manteniéndolos engañados en el redil pseudomonárquico-socialmemócrata! ¿Ahora a quién financian?, ¿a la Yoli?
> 
> Y el marxismo _curtural _es lo contrario del pensamiento de Marx, en tanto que hace predominar en sus análisis la superestructura (cultura, lenguaje, lo simbólico, etc.; el tallo y las hojas) sobre la infraestructura (las relaciones económico-políticas; las raíces).
> 
> ...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Anarquista no es la palabra, un anarquista puede creer perfectamente que existe la materia ontológica general. La palabra es marxista cultural, neomarxismo. El asalto es descarao, que me cuente de donde sale un yonki a debatir como un vendedor de hachis con 2 que razonan a un nivel mucho mas alto, no ya que tengan razon o no, en el empleo de la retorica.
> 
> Ya pueden espabilar porque en esa conferencia veo claros intentos de convertir a bueno, el de que severo ochoa era idiota porque no todo es quimica, en Adorno.



Van allí donde hay o creen que puede haber dinero. Les da igual entrar desentonando y como elefante en cacharrería. Y crecen como hongos. 
Hongos venenosos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Dic 2021)

El tema es acojonante. Es decir aparece un yonki demenciado por alli diciendo que todo esta mal, que lo que hay es monismo materialista y que todo se reduce a la adoracion fetichista, vamos la mercancia como fetiche de los pvercos marxistas culturales que como todo el mundo sabe no morirse de hambre y tener de pa comer es una cosa fetichista que no te afecta para nada no tener techo en el que guarecerte. Comer 3 veces al dia es un fetiche.

Pues riete pero si se juntan 4 como ese y del acoso que les montan al resto se hacen con la escuela aunque no tenga pero nada que ver el materialismo filosofico con el fisicalismo chusquero marxista, no pueden andarse con tonterias.



CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Van allí donde hay o creen que puede haber dinero. Les da igual entrar desentonando y como elefante en cacharrería. Y crecen como hongos.
> Hongos venenosos.


----------



## Gerión (2 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Anarquista no es la palabra, un anarquista puede creer perfectamente que existe la materia ontológica general. La palabra es marxista cultural, neomarxismo. El asalto es descarao, que me cuente de donde sale un yonki a debatir como un vendedor de hachis con 2 que razonan a un nivel mucho mas alto, no ya que tengan razon o no, en el empleo de la retorica.
> 
> Ya pueden espabilar porque en esa conferencia veo claros intentos de convertir a bueno, el de que severo ochoa era idiota porque no todo es quimica, en Adorno.



Depende de dónde ponga uno el límite a la definición de "espacio marxista". Si por marxismo (funcional, comprensible, "realmente existente") se entiende como el agregado de todas las metodologías revolucionarias, disruptivas, antiarmónicas y relativistas que nos encontramos por doquier, entonces sí, todos lo son. 

Pero el marxismo es todos esos errores y muchos más, y especialmente su fundamentalismo economicista. La Escuela de Oviedo cae más en fundamentalismo estatalista que economicista; es más estalinista que marxista.

Tomando esa definición más estricta, el marxismo está depurado de la Escuela de Oviedo, pero no otras herejías tanto o más perjudiciales. Una es el espinosismo. Se ha pretendido colocar a Espinosa como el pilar de una filosofía española. Esto es retorcer la historia, una trampa al solitario y un camino a ninguna parte. El espinosismo es auxiliar, no troncal. Puede valer como filosofía gremial, filosofía de médicos (el propio Bueno viene de una familia de médicos), filosofía de políticos si se quiere, pero poco más.

No hay que irse a un exiliado y no creyente para buscar la filosofía española. Está por todas partes, no hay que huir de ella, y es el aristotelismo tomista, el contrarreformismo tridentino.


----------



## Gerión (2 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El tema es acojonante. Es decir aparece un yonki demenciado por alli diciendo que todo esta mal, que lo que hay es monismo materialista y que todo se reduce a la adoracion fetichista, vamos la mercancia como fetiche de los pvercos marxistas culturales que como todo el mundo sabe no morirse de hambre y tener de pa comer es una cosa fetichista que no te afecta para nada no tener techo en el que guarecerte. Comer 3 veces al dia es un fetiche.
> 
> Pues riete pero si se juntan 4 como ese y del acoso que les montan al resto se hacen con la escuela aunque no tenga pero nada que ver el materialismo filosofico con el fisicalismo chusquero marxista, no pueden andarse con tonterias.



Luis Carlos Martín es quizás el que más se ha dejado llevar por la espiral destructiva de la idea de pluralismo, que ha de ser en sí misma contenida. Un cuerpo no es un conjunto incoordinable de células. Hay múltiples niveles de realidad que generan aproximaciones y conexiones entre las partes, y no todos son monismos, y no todos atentan contra nuestra Patria. De hecho, muchos la refuerzan.

Realmente, el problema es general. La Escuela de Oviedo tiene una base profundamente nihilista debido a su ateísmo esencial. Si la columna vertebral es esencialmente dialéctica, ya has caído en la trampa de la Reforma y te estás limitando a ser una herramienta de guerra cuya única función racional es destruir las estructuras enemigas. En eso son muy buenos.

El problema es que también tenemos que construir estructuras en nuestro solar. Y este tipo de perfiles son explosivos, así que no se pueden mantener dentro. Hay que lanzarlos contra el exterior. Destruir el socialismo o el capitalismo como ideas y construcciones históricas está bien, pero si te pasas a destruir el cristianismo estás haciendo el imbécil como español, simple y llanamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2021)

Ese mensaje es un bombazo @Gerión, es emocionante leer estas cosas en el floro.

El marxismo puede estudiarse desde muchas ópticas igual que el Elixir de la eterna pelambrera puede. A nosotros nos interesa el modo en que el marxismo se relaciona con el mundo, no en como se relaciona internamente en su propia hermenéutica. El marxismo debe abstraerse como si fuera una caja negra y solo dotarlo de atributos de estudiar su relación con el mundo; y su relación con el mundo es que es una tecnología retorica de sabotaje y destrucción, para encumbrar a las inteligencias criminales dominando una sociedad desarticulada. Seguir con lo de que el marxismo defiende a los trabajadores es como seguir con que el elixir de la eterna pelambrera gracias a su contenido en carotenoide omega revitaliza el folículo; bueno es que nunca ha revitalizado nada entones que me estas contando, ese lo que quiere es la pasta y luego ya el elixir lo prepara para que suene bien al oido. Y nisiquiera entro a discutir lo de la plusvalia es un robo que es una subnormalidad; su hermeneutica podria ser consistente perfectamente.

En fin, el materialismo filosófico no es mi pastel, los defiendo como parte de un planteamiento estratégico y de verdad que les deseo lo mejor, que haya una escuela española de filosofía que plante cara a otros sistemas a mi me parece positivo, sobre todo al marxismo cultural, al separratismo y todo eso. Ahora Espinosa, Panteismo puro y duro, es que es risible; el universo sin una inteligencia previa y exterior a ella, Dios, no podría adquirir una forma compatible con la vida ect.



Gerión dijo:


> Depende de dónde ponga uno el límite a la definición de "espacio marxista". Si por marxismo (funcional, comprensible, "realmente existente") se entiende como el agregado de todas las metodologías revolucionarias, disruptivas, antiarmónicas y relativistas que nos encontramos por doquier, entonces sí, todos lo son.
> 
> Pero el marxismo es todos esos errores y muchos más, y especialmente su fundamentalismo economicista. La Escuela de Oviedo cae más en fundamentalismo estatalista que economicista; es más estalinista que marxista.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerión (3 Dic 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> "Los Imperios del Este"
> 
> ¡Qué caradura!
> 
> ...



Hay que darle una vuelta a esa idea central expuesta. Haya o no haya una orquestación racional por parte de unos actores u otros, sí hay tendencias visibles, y razones que se construyen sobre la sinrazón. Ni siquiera hay que trabajar con una retórica de guerra fría para mostrarlo.

Al erigirse como Estados colonialistas o anticristianos, las potencias noreuropeas estaban negando sus bases y sometiéndose en la práctica a los Imperios de Oriente o al Califato otomano desde el punto de vista económico y cultural. Esta tendencia profunda no se ha evitado ni con la Revolución Industrial, ni con la revolución demográfica de los pasados siglos. La Reforma y la Revolución se han comportado como artefactos de explosión retardada.

El Imperio británico es una Gran Venecia que pretende mercadear y poco más, por lo que está cómodo con la estructura medieval del mundo (con Asia en el centro) y está programado para volver a ella. España le dio la vuelta y abrió la posibilidad de la centralidad cristiana (América como centro), que fue lamentablemente usurpada y destruida por el protagonismo de los Estados Unidos y otros países criminales de la Europa luterana y galicana: una galería de gigantes deformes que han muerto muy pronto.

Las demás naciones serían estúpidas si no aprovechan esta irracionalidad, ahora sí, desde la razón política y geopolítica. No sólo están China o India (que van a gobernar o gobiernan a su antojo a Rusia y a EEUU, respectivamente). Estados como el nigeriano, el etíope, el pakistaní, el egipcio o el indonesio están viviendo una auténtica explosión en nuestros días, construyendo nuevas capitales y escalando en todas las clasificaciones globales. El siglo XXI de África es el siglo XIX de Europa. Con el comodín del agravio histórico lo tienen hecho en la propaganda mediática y en las negociaciones internacionales.

A partir de aquí, uno puede pensar qué discurso debemos defender o funciona mejor entre estos nuevos gigantes, cuando EEUU sea tan importante como Indonesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2021)

justamente en la escuela de oviedo no veo esa pulsion por destruir el Cristianismo, oigo una conferencia de Chuliá y me parece revolucionario en el sentido en que se opone a la postmodernidad y reivindica la esencia ontologica de las ideas, y ya hay podemos empezar a hablar de valores de virtudes, de civilización en definitiva y de un circulo que es concéntrico al Cristianismo, el cual posee el Dogma, las llaves del cielo. Esto lo veo tambien en Gustavo Bueno y es por estas cosas que defiendo esa escuela pese a que se dice atea y de izquierdas, porque ateos y de izquierdas van a existir siempre y hay que ponerles a trabajar en algo que no sea destructivo.

Ahora lo que se ve en ese video que enlazo es un asalto para lograr un cambio de coordenadas y que el materialismo filosofico pase a gravitar entorno al nihilismo puro y duro que caracteriza el marxismo cultural con la infinita moldeabilidad del hombre y todo eso.



Gerión dijo:


> Luis Carlos Martín es quizás el que más se ha dejado llevar por la espiral destructiva de la idea de pluralismo, que ha de ser en sí misma contenida. Un cuerpo no es un conjunto incoordinable de células. Hay múltiples niveles de realidad que generan aproximaciones y conexiones entre las partes, y no todos son monismos, y no todos atentan contra nuestra Patria. De hecho, muchos la refuerzan.
> 
> Realmente, el problema es general. La Escuela de Oviedo tiene una base profundamente nihilista debido a su ateísmo esencial. Si la columna vertebral es esencialmente dialéctica, ya has caído en la trampa de la Reforma y te estás limitando a ser una herramienta de guerra cuya única función racional es destruir las estructuras enemigas. En eso son muy buenos.
> 
> El problema es que también tenemos que construir estructuras en nuestro solar. Y este tipo de perfiles son explosivos, así que no se pueden mantener dentro. Hay que lanzarlos contra el exterior. Destruir el socialismo o el capitalismo como ideas y construcciones históricas está bien, pero si te pasas a destruir el cristianismo estás haciendo el imbécil como español, simple y llanamente.


----------



## Gerión (3 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> justamente en la escuela de oviedo no veo esa pulsion por destruir el Cristianismo, oigo una conferencia de Chuliá y me parece revolucionario en el sentido en que se opone a la postmodernidad y reivindica la esencia ontologica de las ideas, y ya hay podemos empezar a hablar de valores de virtudes, de civilización en definitiva y de un circulo que es concéntrico al Cristianismo, el cual posee el Dogma, las llaves del cielo. Esto lo veo tambien en Gustavo Bueno y es por estas cosas que defiendo esa escuela pese a que se dice atea y de izquierdas, porque ateos y de izquierdas van a existir siempre y hay que ponerles a trabajar en algo que no sea destructivo.
> 
> Ahora lo que se ve en ese video que enlazo es un asalto para lograr un cambio de coordenadas y que el materialismo filosofico pase a gravitar entorno al nihilismo puro y duro que caracteriza el marxismo cultural con la infinita moldeabilidad del hombre y todo eso.



No está tomada aún por anticristianos, por eso el valor de Tomás García y Chuliá. Pero hay peligros por todos lados. Tipos como Pedro Insua están desatados en su jacobinismo -reclutados, por ello, por la Serpiente (periódicos como El Español)-, por nombrar al discípulo más conocido. Al propio Gustavo Bueno hijo también se le ve demasiado entregado al nacionalismo político. Son perfiles que pueden estar, por su operatividad, pero al igual que no se podía poner a un tlaxcalteca caníbal al mando de las huestes, estos no pueden tocar el núcleo, o tirarán todo.


----------



## W.Morgan (3 Dic 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Cómo no... en Oviedo, menuda ciénaga social-comunista. No había muchos sitios más: era ahí o en Barcelona, o a lo sumo en Cádiz.



Pero si en oviedo casi nunca gana el psoe, lo que pasa que las universidades son todas mega progres, excepto la de economia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2021)

A mi lo que me sorprende es que nisiquiera parecen ser eficacez para defenderse del asalto de personas que piensan en terminos de un monismo materialista, cuando parece bastante claro que el materialismo filosófico reconoce la existencia de otras materias ontológicas. Que no estamos hablando de una cosa de una sofisticacion enorme de un asunto ultra técnico en donde puede existir debate, sino de algo que figura basicamente en la puerta de cualquier sistema filosófico _" no entren aqui los que siguen a democrito" _Si ya contra esto tienen problemas y se toma como debate interno legitimo, pues es el acabose. Es como si entra un hare crisna de obispo, no hay controversia ninguna, al carrer.



Gerión dijo:


> No está tomada aún por anticristianos, por eso el valor de Tomás García y Chuliá. Pero hay peligros por todos lados. Tipos como Pedro Insua están desatados en su jacobinismo -reclutados, por ello, por la Serpiente (periódicos como El Español)-, por nombrar al discípulo más conocido. Al propio Gustavo Bueno hijo también se le ve demasiado entregado al nacionalismo político. Son perfiles que pueden estar, por su operatividad, pero al igual que no se podía poner a un tlaxcalteca caníbal al mando de las huestes, estos no pueden tocar el núcleo, o tirarán todo.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (3 Dic 2021)

Gerión dijo:


> Hay que darle una vuelta a esa idea central expuesta. Haya o no haya una orquestación racional por parte de unos actores u otros, sí hay tendencias visibles, y razones que se construyen sobre la sinrazón. Ni siquiera hay que trabajar con una retórica de guerra fría para mostrarlo.
> 
> Al erigirse como Estados colonialistas o anticristianos, las potencias noreuropeas estaban negando sus bases y sometiéndose en la práctica a los Imperios de Oriente o al Califato otomano desde el punto de vista económico y cultural. Esta tendencia profunda no se ha evitado ni con la Revolución Industrial, ni con la revolución demográfica de los pasados siglos. La Reforma y la Revolución se han comportado como artefactos de explosión retardada.
> 
> ...



Jojo, un post digno del mejor Spengler. Conexiones planetarias, geandiosas vistas a horizontes lejanos y ni un solo acierto. Impresionante como alguien puede escribir que los estados Nigeriano y etiope(lol) están viviendo una explosión sin despeinarse. El siglo XXI de África... Los post de geopolítica en Burbuja son un descojono siempre. Vaya películas.

En fin, los Yankees no son santo de mi devoción pero me temo que los que confian en una rápida decadencia de los EEUU se van a llevar un chasco morrocotudo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2021)

Por alguna extraña razon todo el mundo en la internec entiende que los anglos querian envenenar a los chinos con la guerra del opio, que la revolucion de los paraguas en jong kong era cosa de la otan igual que el maidan en ucrania. Pero que el marxismo cultural, el CO2, la plandemia o que Podemos sean armas geopoliticas contra occidente, pese a que el historial de la financiacion al sabotaje contra occidente desde la KOMINTER da para una enciclopedia de casos aislados, empezando por la propia guerra civil española. Eso casualidad no se logra entender y cae en el reino de lo paranormal junto con los ovnis. 



Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Jojo, un post digno del mejor Spengler. Conexiones planetarias, geandiosas vistas a horizontes lejanos y ni un solo acierto. Impresionante como alguien puede escribir que los estados Nigeriano y etiope(lol) están viviendo una explosión sin despeinarse. El siglo XXI de África... Los post de geopolítica en Burbuja son un descojono siempre. Vaya películas.
> 
> En fin, los Yankees no son santo de mi devoción pero me temo que los que confian en una rápida decadencia de los EEUU se van a llevar un chasco morrocotudo.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (3 Dic 2021)

Mas bien al contrario. Los de la escuela de Gustavo bueno han tenido una deriva hacia el Catolicismo


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (3 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Por alguna extraña razon todo el mundo en la internec entiende que los anglos querian envenenar a los chinos con la guerra del opio, que la revolucion de los paraguas en jong kong era cosa de la otan igual que el maidan en ucrania. Pero que el marxismo cultural, el CO2, la plandemia o que Podemos sean armas geopoliticas contra occidente, pese a que el historial de la financiacion al sabotaje contra occidente desde la KOMINTER da para una enciclopedia de casos aislados, empezando por la propia guerra civil española. Eso casualidad no se logra entender y cae en el reino de lo paranormal junto con los ovnis.



No se si el gobierno ruso o sus poderes fsctico invierten mucho dinero en sabotear Occidente, lo mismo digo para los chinos. Lo que sí se es que todos sus esfuerzos juntos son gotas de agua en el mar de la propaganda globalista en todos los estratos (videojuegos, radio, libros, mass media, etc). ¿Quien controla las plataformas digitales, las grandes editoras, las productoras de videojuegos, los gigantescos conglomerados de mass media, las redes sociales? ¿Los rusos? ¿Los chinos? Esto es lo que no pareces entender en tu obsesión con el Kremlim y los "imperios del Este".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2021)

Si si, mira alli la complutense está repleto de parafernalia del mac donnals y catalogos del corte ingles



Mira tambien las guerrillas marxistas financiadas y armadas por iberdrola, es alucinante el tema. O como Nestle mato al ingeniero jefe de la central nuclear de Lemoniz, como lo oyes. O el Che que trabajaba para general motors alli queriendo abrir una fabrica en bolivia para explotar la plusvalia.

A mi lo que me fascina es el interes que teneis para ocultar una cosa que es evidente, la orquestacion de los Imperios del Este de redes de sabotaje marxista (ahora marxismo cultural incluso para las derechas) que ya existian en la guerra fria y que a traves de unicamente la dialectica de los imperios puede explicarse el sabotaje que sufre occidente. pero claro resulta que el asunto es que a los capitalistas españoles les quema en las manos el capital industrial español y no saben que hacer para destruirlo, que es que la sociedad no les deja y para eso tienen que importar grupos de sabotaje como los Ecoterroristas y Podemas. Entonces se sienten alli en sus chalets satisfechos de verlo todo arder, es lo que hace felices a nuestras elites, destruir su capital.




Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> No se si el gobierno ruso o sus poderes fsctico invierten mucho dinero en sabotear Occidente, lo mismo digo para los chinos. Lo que sí se es que todos sus esfuerzos juntos son gotas de agua en el mar de la propaganda globalista en todos los estratos (videojuegos, radio, libros, mass media, etc). ¿Quien controla las plataformas digitales, las grandes editoras, las productoras de videojuegos, los gigantescos conglomerados de mass media, las redes sociales? ¿Los rusos? ¿Los chinos? Esto es lo que no pareces entender en tu obsesión con el Kremlim y los "imperios del Este".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2021)

No se podía saber:

(5) Klaus Schwab, foro economico mundial, no tendrás nada y serás feliz, profundas conexiones con el PCCh | Burbuja.info


----------



## Me voy del foro (3 Dic 2021)

*Alfa y omega* (en griego: _Α - Ω_) son la primera y la última letra del alfabeto griego, tradicionalmente se utiliza como frase de principio y fin. En el libro del Apocalipsis se encuentra esta combinación para referirse a Jesucristo y por ende a Dios, y a menudo se adjuntan con la cruz, el crismón u otros símbolos cristianos.


----------



## McNulty (3 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Porque Marx podría decir lo que quiera, pero su doctrina es anticristiana en los fundamentos. Su materialismo dialéctico es incompatible con la fe cristiana y a partir de ahí no hay nada más que hablar.
> 
> “Si les quitas el feminazismo y cuatro cosas más queda un partido muy cristiano”
> El problema es que el cristianismo no está centrado en la economía: asume que es decreto divino que siempre habrá ricos y pobres.
> ...



Yo pienso que no, existe una identificación clara entre las tesis socialistas y las tesis cristianas, dejando al margen fundamentos más teóricos y abstractos como lo teológico o cuestiones de sistema. Ambos persiguen el mismo objetivo y la misma utopía en la tierra, que todos seamos hermanos en un mundo armónico y lo más igualitario posible, donde no haya guerras y ayudemos a los más necesitados (redistribución de la riqueza). Esta visión que es puramente cristiana en el fondo, te la defiende hoy cualquier podemita. La tienes clarísima por ejemplo en el papa actual. Derechos humanos, pacifismo etc...

De hecho hay muchísimos izquierdistas que son creyentes votando al psoe desde hace milenios, y que cada mes de abril les tienes llorando como magdalenas en la semana santa. Así que no, no son incompatibles del todo.


----------



## Pinchador (3 Dic 2021)

¿En qué minuto explican lo del sujeto operativo que opera con la suma para sumar?


----------



## McNulty (3 Dic 2021)

Gerión dijo:


> Depende de dónde ponga uno el límite a la definición de "espacio marxista". Si por marxismo (funcional, comprensible, "realmente existente") se entiende como el agregado de todas las metodologías revolucionarias, disruptivas, antiarmónicas y relativistas que nos encontramos por doquier, entonces sí, todos lo son.
> 
> Pero el marxismo es todos esos errores y muchos más, y especialmente su fundamentalismo economicista. La Escuela de Oviedo cae más en fundamentalismo estatalista que economicista; es más estalinista que marxista.
> 
> ...



Un matiz, con el espinosismo hay una identificación con ciertas tesis ontológicas concretas del MF, no se toma al espinosismo en general ''como pilar de la filosofía española'' en ningún momento. Y la filosofía española tampoco se reduce al aristotelismo tomista hombre, eso es un simplificar muchísimo. Que a ti como creyente es la que más te llene es otro tema.


----------



## McNulty (3 Dic 2021)

Gerión dijo:


> No está tomada aún por anticristianos, por eso el valor de Tomás García y Chuliá. Pero hay peligros por todos lados. Tipos como Pedro Insua están desatados en su jacobinismo -reclutados, por ello, por la Serpiente (periódicos como El Español)-, por nombrar al discípulo más conocido. Al propio Gustavo Bueno hijo también se le ve demasiado entregado al nacionalismo político. Son perfiles que pueden estar, por su operatividad, pero al igual que no se podía poner a un tlaxcalteca caníbal al mando de las huestes, estos no pueden tocar el núcleo, o tirarán todo.



Te recuerdo que tanto Tomás García como Chuliá son ateos declarados. Cuidado a quien defendéis Gerión....

Entiendo que tengáis que interesaros en una escuela que difunda la escolástica tomista, porque a nivel intelectual la iglesia católica en estos momentos es un erial teológico, pero tampoco os engañéis.


----------



## McNulty (3 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues lo de que la filosofías se encarga de analizar las posibles ideas derivadas de conceptos y por eso es un saber de segundo grado me parece prácticamente una trivialidad, una obviedad.
> 
> Yo a mis tiernos 15 años leí una vez una frase de anaxágoras en un libro de historia de la filosofía, sobre que las cosas estaban compuestas de unas partículas indestructibles, de las que había infinitos tipos y pensé que eso era algo parecido a los átomos, acto seguido pensé que un tipo hace más de 2000 años lo dijo porque le dio la gana y me propuse pensar yo por mis cojones qué era la realidad.
> 
> ...



No es tan obviedad, todavía hay gente que piensa que la filosofía se puede ''cientificar''. Y todavía hay más gente que piensa que la filosofía fue la que dio lugar a las ciencias. Para ti es una obviedad porque se lo llevas leyendo a los materialistas mucho tiempo, pero algunos siguen sin tenerlo nada claro.

Anaxágoras dijo eso? No fue Demócrito?


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Te recuerdo que tanto Tomás Carcía como Chuliá son ateos declarados. Cuidado a quien defendéis Gerión....
> 
> Entiendo que tengáis que interesaros en una escuela que difunda la escolástica tomista, porque a nivel intelectual la iglesia católica en estos momentos es un erial teológico, pero tampoco os engañéis, el espiritualismo como doctrina está bastante superado a estas alturas de la historia.



así nos va, a estas alturas, como se ha visto en la plandemia, no se ha superado una puta mierda, salvo eventos "milagrosos".

La vida, evidentemente, no se reduce a las funciones fisiológicas, emocionales y cognitivas. Siguiendo la línea, lo obvio y tradicional en todas las culturas está saliendo a la luz precisamente en el ámbito científico.

Caerán de la burra o desaparecerán, no hay más.


----------



## McNulty (3 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> así nos va, a estas alturas, como se ha visto en la plandemia, no se ha superado una puta mierda, salvo eventos "milagrosos".
> 
> La vida, evidentemente, no se reduce a las funciones fisiológicas, emocionales y cognitivas. Siguiendo la línea, lo obvio y tradicional en todas las culturas está saliendo a la luz precisamente en el ámbito científico.
> 
> Caerán de la burra o desaparecerán, no hay más.



Han descubierto 'las funciones espirituales' los científicos? Quiero de saber, ilústrame.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> No es tan obviedad, todavía hay gente que piensa que la filosofía se puede ''cientificar''. Y todavía hay más gente que piensa que la filosofía fue la que dio lugar a las ciencias. Para ti es una obviedad porque se lo llevas leyendo a los materialistas mucho tiempo, pero algunos siguen sin tenerlo nada claro.
> 
> Anaxágoras dijo eso? No fue Demócrito?



para mí es una obviedad porque es mi experiencia, tal cual. Por eso no pude generar respuestas a las grandes preguntas porque todavía no tenía ni experiencia ni suficientes conocimientos ni ciertas conexiones hechas (el dominio de un lenguaje ya te da materia para filosofar).

La filosofía en el sentido del la actitud de pensamiento que motivó el paso del mito al logos, sí crea la ciencia, de hecho el primer físico teórico es aristóteles y durante siglos la tecnología y la física han ido paralelas con muy pocos puntos de contacto entre sí, la geometría hasta cierto punto y poco más, los artesanos hacían muchas cosas de manera empírica y a ojo de buen cubero.

La historia de la física confirma totalmente ese punto de vista.






Homeomería en el Diccionario soviético de filosofía


Homeomería en las distintas versiones en español del diccionario soviético de filosofía.



www.filosofia.org


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Han descubierto 'las funciones espirituales' los científicos? Quiero de saber, ilústrame.



esto se ha hablado mucho en el foro, hay indicios fuertes en varios ámbitos científicos. De hecho creo que tú y yo hemos discutido mucho esa cuestión.

El efecto placebo es uno de ellos.


----------



## arriondas (3 Dic 2021)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> No se si el gobierno ruso o sus poderes fsctico invierten mucho dinero en sabotear Occidente, lo mismo digo para los chinos. Lo que sí se es que todos sus esfuerzos juntos son gotas de agua en el mar de la propaganda globalista en todos los estratos (videojuegos, radio, libros, mass media, etc). ¿Quien controla las plataformas digitales, las grandes editoras, las productoras de videojuegos, los gigantescos conglomerados de mass media, las redes sociales? ¿Los rusos? ¿Los chinos? Esto es lo que no pareces entender en tu obsesión con el Kremlim y los "imperios del Este".



La industria del entretenimiento estadounidense ha sido el mayor y más eficaz aparato de propaganda de la historia. Contra eso poco podían hacer rusos o chinos. De hecho, su influencia aún se hace notar en las series y películas coreanas, turcas, rusas, y un largo etcétera.

Siempre pongo a España como ejemplo. España es el país no angloparlante que más productos consume de esa industria. Cualquiera que se haya criado en los 80 y los 90 se da cuenta de ello enseguida.


----------



## Gubelkian (3 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo pienso que no, existe una identificación clara entre las tesis socialistas y las tesis cristianas, dejando al margen fundamentos más teóricos y abstractos como lo teológico o cuestiones de sistema. Ambos persiguen el mismo objetivo y la misma utopía en la tierra, que todos seamos hermanos en un mundo armónico y lo más igualitario posible, donde no haya guerras y ayudemos a los más necesitados (redistribución de la riqueza). Esta visión que es puramente cristiana en el fondo, te la defiende hoy cualquier podemita. La tienes clarísima por ejemplo en el papa actual. Derechos humanos, pacifismo etc...
> 
> De hecho hay muchísimos izquierdistas que son creyentes votando al psoe desde hace milenios, y que cada mes de abril les tienes llorando como magdalenas en la semana santa. Así que no, no son incompatibles del todo.



Los fundamentos teóricos y “abstractos” que dice usted lo son todo.

Respecto a objetivos: el cristianismo, no pretende en ningún momento construir utopía alguna en la Tierra. Es, de hecho, anti utópico.

Entre otras cosas porque sabe que no es posible. La naturaleza caída del hombre no lo permite


----------



## McNulty (3 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Los fundamentos teóricos y “abstractos” que dice usted lo son todo.
> 
> Respecto a objetivos: el cristianismo, no pretende en ningún momento construir utopía alguna en la Tierra. Es, de hecho, anti utópico.
> 
> Entre otras cosas porque sabe que no es posible. La naturaleza caída del hombre no lo permite



Para nada lo son todo. Caben mil matices ideológicos, esto no son matemáticas.

Como que no? y que es el evangelismo entonces? No es más que venderte una cosmovisión religiosa y universalizadora que ofrece un sentido de la existencia a los creyentes , si eso no es intentar construir un proyecto evangelizador en la tierra (en la ciudad terrenal que decía San Agustín), pues ya me dirás.

Los Podemitas te venden la misma mercancía armonista pero con otros términos más actuales y menos espirtiualistas, derechos humanos, solidaridad, igualdad, tolerancia etc...


----------



## Cicciolino (3 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Los fundamentos teóricos y “abstractos” que dice usted lo son todo.
> 
> Respecto a objetivos: el cristianismo, no pretende en ningún momento construir utopía alguna en la Tierra. Es, de hecho, anti utópico.
> 
> Entre otras cosas porque sabe que no es posible. La naturaleza caída del hombre no lo permite



El cristianismo la promete para después de la muerte; el marxismo, para después de superar la fase de la dictadura del proletariado, que también es nunca, por cierto...

El caso es que el marxismo sólo ha podido nacer como doctrina política en el caldo de cultivo de una sociedad cristiana, que es de lo que se trata.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2021)

El socialismo es una atribución de un ESTADO que ROBA y luego DISTRIBUYE rentas.
El caridad cristiana no tiene nada que ver con una coerción forzada, es parte de la conducta autónoma

El socialismo es un mero intento de que no se caigan los grandes bloques que sostenían la catedral de la civilización una vez se ha sustanciado el asalto del nihilismo y el ateismo. Ahora las redes asistenciales como no emanan de modo natural del pueblo han de ser tejidas por la fuerza bruta.

Es como ponerle un exoesqueleto robotico a un artitrico para que siga andando, y lo que consige suele ser que ademas el exoesqueleto le parte los huesos al artitrico.



Gubelkian dijo:


> Los fundamentos teóricos y “abstractos” que dice usted lo son todo.
> 
> Respecto a objetivos: el cristianismo, no pretende en ningún momento construir utopía alguna en la Tierra. Es, de hecho, anti utópico.
> 
> Entre otras cosas porque sabe que no es posible. La naturaleza caída del hombre no lo permite


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2021)

No digas mamarrachadas, los marxistas son unos criminales con preferencia por asesinar al clero, lo creyentes y derribar las iglesias. Buscar lo mismo dice, no tienen verguenza.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2021)

hombre si me hablas de los betacarotenoides omega del elixir de la eterna juventud de simpson e hijo, pues claro, la hermeneutica comunista esta perpetrada para ser musica celestial. pero seguir hablando publicamente y dotando de sentido a los terminos hermeticos de la formula de simpson e hijo es una subnormalidad.

Es como si me dices aqui que la retorica que empleo Madoff para estafar a la peña persigue los mismos fines que el cristianismo. Bobadas, eso es seguir creyendo que Madoff no tenia montado un sistema de estafa piramidal y seguir no comprendiendo lo que pasa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2021)

No relacionadas lo estarán para ti.


----------



## Chulita (3 Dic 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> El cristianismo la promete para después de la muerte; el marxismo, para después de superar la fase de la dictadura del proletariado, que también es nunca, por cierto...
> 
> El caso es que el marxismo sólo ha podido nacer como doctrina política en el caldo de cultivo de una sociedad cristiana, que es de lo que se trata.



El cristianismo vestido de política. Pero cuéntale tu al Arrikitaun que los conceptos gilipollescos 
y derrapados que maneja no son el leit-motiv de venir a ver como se contesta a sí mismo.

Adicto al multi-page. Porno duro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno dejó de ser socialista con la caída del muro de Berlín. Dicho acontecimiento replanteó todo el mundo ideológico occidental hasta ese momento. La caída del muro para Bueno representó también el fracaso de las tesis marxistas frente al triunfo del capitalismo americano. En la realidad, no en el papel especulativo de los libros.
> 
> Esto hizo que Bueno dejase de interesarse bastante por todo lo que venía de Moscú, ojo, sin desmerecer la obra de Marx por supuesto. Después del periodo de postguerra, la izquierda europea se tuvo que aburguesar a la fuerza porque gracias al capitalismo que combatieron, gozaron de una vida material que ni podían soñar sus padres, por tanto encontraron en la socialdemocracia cristiana el perfecto acople.
> 
> ...



Podria coincidir con eso si no fuera porque desde mi punto de vista, es completamente incompatible ser de izquierdas y creyente, ya que el cristianismo hace referencia a una supuesta igualdad entre seres humanos, pero supeditada siempre a la sumision a un ser superior.

En definitiva, hablar de "socialdemocracia cristiana", debe entenderse siempre desde el parametro de que la socialdemocracia no es un movimiento politico propiamente de izquierdas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> cualquiera puede hacer un problema de olimpiada de física, a que sí, pues va a ser que no, para crear conocimiento hay que tener conocimientos previos y habilidades y experiencia (amén de un poquito de suerte y medios).
> 
> No es distinto con la filosofía.
> 
> ...



Esto ultimo que dice me parece fundamental, porque yo no entiendo la filosofia como una manera de buscar respuestas, sino de limitarse a plantearse preguntas. Ya que a fin de cuentas, seria demasiado pretencioso por nuestra parte considerar que toda pregunta tiene siempre una respuesta.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Dic 2021)

Si eres creyente, no puedes creer en la necesidad del concepto de igualdad, y por lo tanto, no puedes ser de izquierdas. Por eso la iglesia ha sido y siempre sera completamente de derechas, porque su organizacion jerarquica, parte precisamente de la necesidad de que existan seres superiores, llamaseles angeles o dioses. De hecho, supuestamente Lucifer se condeno al pretender ser igual que Dios.


----------



## McNulty (3 Dic 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> El cristianismo vestido de política. Pero cuéntale tu al Arrikitaun que los conceptos gilipollescos
> y derrapados que maneja no son el leit-motiv de venir a ver como se contesta a sí mismo.
> 
> Adicto al multi-page. Porno duro.



Arrikitaun tiene preocupantes signos de demencia senil. Lleva dos años delirando y escribiendo frases sin ningún sentido. Y con lo de Trump se le fue definitivamente la olla. Os pido que tengáis paciencia con él, que ya tiene una edad.


----------



## McNulty (3 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Podria coincidir con eso si no fuera porque desde mi punto de vista, es completamente incompatible ser de izquierdas y creyente, ya que el cristianismo hace referencia a una supuesta igualdad entre seres humanos, pero supeditada siempre a la sumision a un ser superior.
> 
> En definitiva, hablar de "socialdemocracia cristiana", debe entenderse siempre desde el parametro de que la socialdemocracia no es un movimiento politico propiamente de izquierdas.



El ser superior para el izquierdista sería el Estado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> El ser superior para el izquierdista sería el Estado.



Teoricamente el estado deberia ser considerado como una especie de entelequia, pero sin connotaciones de caracter religioso o divino. Por eso quizas tambien la izquierda todavia no haya logrado alcanzar sus objetivos, porque el teismo sigue estando todavia demasiado vigente en el seno de la sociedad.

Ahi esta el claro ejemplo de la antigua Union Sovietica, donde la iglesia ortodoxa nunca llego a perder toda su influencia.


----------



## McNulty (3 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Teoricamente el estado deberia ser considerado como una entelequia, pero sin connotaciones de caracter religioso o divino. Por eso quizas tambien la izquierda todavia no haya logrado alcanzar sus objetivos, porque el teismo sigue estando todavia demasiado vigente en el seno de la sociedad.
> 
> Ahi esta el claro ejemplo de la antigua Union Sovietica, donde la iglesia ortodoxa nunca llego a perder toda su influencia.



Exacto, ahí tenemos un ejemplo perfecto de simbiosis entre socialismo y cristianismo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Exacto, ahí tenemos un ejemplo perfecto de simbiosis entre socialismo y cristianismo.



O de como el socialismo y el cristianismo son incompatibles, dados los resultados obtenidos. La cuestion por tanto seria si se puede ser ateo y socialista, porque para ser socialista y creyente, ya tendriamos a Pepete Bono.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, una diferencia que considero fundamental, es que a diferencia del cristianismo, que lo basa todo en la promesa de un mas alla, el pensamiento puramente de izquierdas, lo hace en la promesa de un aqui y ahora. Por eso no concibo como alguien puede ser creyente y considerarse al mismo tiempo de izquierdas, porque como reza el dicho popular, "no se puede estar en misa y repicando".


----------



## George A (3 Dic 2021)

Muy buen hilo me lo he pasado muy bien leyéndolo.

He avanzado el vídeo como curiosidad, como cuando se ojea un libro y me he encontrado momentos loleantes, como cuando se increpan y se insultan llamándose alemanes, ¡el alemán eres tú, tú si que eres un alemán! 
Otro momento glorioso el 1:31:00 , cuando le hace burlas a Chuliá como director de orquesta, llamándole mago que va por ahí con una varita mágica. Acabaré viéndolo entero porque van a cuchillo, como el chiste ese de dos rusos que se matan discutiendo quien es el mejor escritor ruso.


----------



## George A (3 Dic 2021)

Sobre la cuestión de la convergencia entre cristianismo y socialismo. Se peca de reducionismo, de no saber lo que es el cristianismo o de sólo querer ver un aspecto de forma interesada. De sólo querer enfocarlo desde un punto materialista economicista.

También se puede decir que el cristianismo es la base de la libertad y el reconocimiento del individuo. Antes del cristianismo estaba la tribu. En el cristianismo irrumpe la idea de que el humano es un ser libre, libre para salvar su alma o pecar, pero libre, con alma propia con la posibilidad de salvarse o condenarse indiviudalmente. Lo que hagas no condena a tu colega obrero. El mero hecho de ser cristiano no te salva salvo en la herejía del demente de Lutero.

El socialismo hace grupos negando al individuo, que si la nación, la primera de las grandes ideologías socialistas; que si el proletariado, que si las mujeres en su conjunto, que si los negros, negando la responsabilidad de cada cual como individuo pues el sujeto moral y político es un grupo donde el individuo está disuelto.

En la Iglesia de Cristo está la comunidad de fieles convocada pero en última instancia cada uno es libre para obrar y salvarse o para condenarse. Cada uno se enfrenta con su alma al juicio final. Si un obrero obra bien, puede ser que haya otro que peque. Hay mujeres buenas y otras que son hijas de pvta, no se hacen masas sociales y conjuntos donde se anula al individuo hablando de proletariado como una masa homogenea, como si todos los proletarios fueran buenos por el hecho de serlo. Ahí sí hay luteranismo.

En última instancia, el orden social cristiano entiende que el objetivo es lograr la armonía propicia para que todos puedan salvar su alma, el Reino de Dios no es de este mundo, no lucha contra los ricos por el hecho de ser ricos ni va por ahí contando si todos tienen el mismo mendrugo de pan. 

Aunque lo de este Papa es tal cual, es posmo, globalista, socialista, pacifista, naturalista y todas las ideologías que son pecado desde un prisma católico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2021)

A ver, la gente tiene una clara tendencia en hablar del socialismo desde un punto de vista EMIC y completamente pervertidos por su propia hermenéutica interna que no guarda ninguna correspondencia con la realidad. El socialismo no tiene nada que ver que cuando tu ves a un pobre te dan ganas de darle dinero, pero nada que ver. El socialismo tiene que ver con que jóvenes malpagados tienen que pagar pensiones de lujo de gente jubilada porque la gente jubilada se comporta como lobby en un estado que se dice socialista. El socialismo es en el ETIC, la retorica por la que los estados justifican su depredación, por la que una castuza de malechores se revisten de autoridad moral para destruir la prosperidad publica.

Entonces nosotros no podemos estar trabajando cientificamente, racionalmente con el concepto Socialismo, empleando su hermeneutica interna que no trasmite nada al mundo, que es como si su doctrina fuera Ohmmm o Jare jare jare, puros mantras. Es risible estar que es que ohmmm da mucha riqueza social.
Cuando nosotros comparamos el socialismo con el cristianismo, a un nivel laico, no podemos tampoco compararlo en los mantras internos, sino que hay que compararlos en el ETIC, y entonces vemos que en la sociedad Católica se produce una explosión en las obras de caridad, mientras que en el socialismo se produce un saqueo cohercitivo que vuelve a los pobres mas pobres aun.

Entonces no se puede estar a favor de la sociedad solialista como estando a favor de la cristiana, porque en etic, en positivismo cientifico, producen efectos totalmente contrarios.



George A dijo:


> Sobre la cuestión de la convergencia entre cristianismo y socialismo. Se peca de reducionismo, de no saber lo que es el cristianismo o de sólo querer ver un aspecto de forma interesada. De sólo querer enfocarlo desde un punto materialista economicista.
> 
> También se puede decir que el cristianismo es la base de la libertad y el reconocimiento del individuo. Antes del cristianismo estaba la tribu. En el cristianismo irrumpe la idea de que el humano es un ser libre, libre para salvar su alma o pecar, pero libre, con alma propia con la posibilidad de salvarse o condenarse indiviudalmente. Lo que hagas no condena a tu colega obrero. El mero hecho de ser cristiano no te salva salvo en la herejía del demente de Lutero.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2021)

por cierto, el yonqui de la tertulia es un mero fetiche porque está en una tertulia de la fundación o lo que dice tiene alguna relevancia? es decir que antes de poner a un marxista cultural pongan a un florero, que culmirara completamente la mera fetichizacion que es lo unico que peude alcanzarse.

en fin, panda de chalados los marxistas culturales, al frenopatico


----------



## Cicciolino (4 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El socialismo tiene que ver con que jóvenes malpagados tienen que pagar pensiones de lujo de gente jubilada porque la gente jubilada se comporta como lobby en un estado que se dice socialista. El socialismo es en el ETIC, la retorica por la que los estados justifican su depredación, por la que una castuza de malechores se revisten de autoridad moral para destruir la prosperidad publica.



Todos los regímenes políticos se basan en el trasvase forzoso del patrimonio de unas clases sociales en favor de otras a las que se privilegia deliberadamente a cambio de su lealtad; sin esto, no durarían en pie ni un día.

Si eres incapaz de reconocer esta perogrullada, es natural que veas socialismo por todas partes y que todo tu pensamiento esté fuera de quicio. Todo lo que escribas sin tener en cuenta este crudo hecho no será fruto más que de una serie de cabezazos contra la pared.


----------



## XXavier (4 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ya bueno la escuela de oviedo es de izquierdas y atea, pero no es el marxismo fisicalista desatao de la escuela de franckfurt y el marxismo cultural.
> Esto se ve clarisimamente en que admite la existencia de materias que no son unicamente fisicas:
> 
> 
> ...



Se pueden decir tonterías como la de este 'conferenciante' y que algunos le llamen filósofo insigne...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2021)

No refuta lo que he expuesto sobre el socialismo, que hay que estudiarlo en ETIC como pasa con otras ideologías, y en ETIC es una maquina de producir miseria. Y que seguir con que el socialismo _ejque es el bienestar social! _es como pretender que sobre una bomba si alguien escribe _con mucho amor para los transeuntes_ entonces esta bien que se coloque.

No saber distinguir EMIC y ETIC fue catastrofico para Troya, cuando pusieron un caballo en sus murallas.



Cicciolino dijo:


> Todos los regímenes políticos se basan en el trasvase forzoso del patrimonio de unas clases sociales en favor de otras a las que se privilegia deliberadamente a cambio de su lealtad; sin esto, no durarían en pie ni un día.
> 
> Si eres incapaz de reconocer esta perogrullada, es natural que veas socialismo por todas partes y que todo tu pensamiento esté fuera de quicio. Todo lo que escribas sin tener en cuenta este crudo hecho no será fruto más que de una serie de cabezazos contra la pared.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2021)

Cuando dice que cuál es la fuerza que mantiene la T y O unidas da en el clavo, eso evidentemente no puede explicarse desde la química.
Lo que tengo dudas es si lo dice porque es un positivista, es decir como la química no puede explicarlo, no es química, pero porque las capacidades tecnicas de la quimica se agotan para estudiar esos agregados moleculares. O porque admite la existencia de teleología o una forma en la materia que jamás puede reproducirse a partir de las leyes fundamentales que la gobiernan. Esto ultimo me parece entender cuando dijo en un vidreo que una manzana no se explica por la gravedad, y en esto estoy de acuerdo.



XXavier dijo:


> Se pueden decir tonterías como la de este 'conferenciante' y que algunos le llamen filósofo insigne...


----------



## XXavier (4 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Cuando dice que cuál es la fuerza que mantiene la T y O unidas da en el clavo, eso evidentemente no puede explicarse desde la química.
> Lo que tengo dudas es si lo dice porque es un positivista, es decir como la química no puede explicarlo, no es química, pero porque las capacidades tecnicas de la quimica se agotan para estudiar esos agregados moleculares. O porque admite la existencia de teleología o una forma en la materia que jamás puede reproducirse a partir de las leyes fundamentales que la gobiernan. Esto ultimo me parece entender cuando dijo en un vidreo que una manzana no se explica por la gravedad, y en esto estoy de acuerdo.




Lo de las letras del libro es sacar de contexto la explicación de Ochoa –que obviamente se refería a los procesos vitales. Y, de hecho, la química no es sino parte de la física, ciencia universal que explica 'todo', es decir, los procesos materiales que percibimos y medimos. Gustavo Bueno formaba parte de los 'filósofos rollistas', es decir, de aquellos que sueltan un torrente de palabras para 'hablar de ciencia', y eluden la física y las matemáticas, porque no las conocen.


----------



## McNulty (4 Dic 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Lo de las letras del libro es sacar de contexto la explicación de Ochoa –que obviamente se refería a los procesos vitales. Y, de hecho, la química no es sino parte de la física, ciencia universal que explica 'todo', es decir, los procesos materiales que percibimos y medimos. Gustavo Bueno formaba parte de los 'filósofos rollistas', es decir, de aquellos que sueltan un torrente de palabras para 'hablar de ciencia', y* eluden la física y las matemáticas, porque no las conocen.*



Vaya cacao mental tienes. Se nota que has leído entre poco y nada a Bueno con la última frase.

Arrikitaun te ha explicado muy mal la anécdota y tergiversando lo que dijo Bueno, vamos que no se ha enterado de nada.
Ochoa con la frase ''todo es química'' ejemplificaba lo que muchos científicos creen, que su categoría científica es la medida de toda la realidad.
Lo mismo que acabas de hacer tú curiosamente con lo de '' la física ciencia universal que lo explica todo''. Sin entrar a discutirte tal barbaridad te diré que:

La broma de Bueno no la entendió Ochoa, porque estaba imbuido en tal fundamentalismo, que no podía siquiera entender el juego de palabras. Bueno al preguntarle a Ochoa el tipo de enlace químico que había entre dos palabras o letras, demostraba la inconmensurabilidad entre dos conocimientos, la ortografía del lenguaje y el contenido sintético de una ciencia. Entre ambos conocimientos no hay conexión gnoseológica alguna. Ochoa no entendió la broma como es lógico y mucho menos el razonamiento filosófico detrás de ella.


----------



## McNulty (4 Dic 2021)

Los marxistas tampoco presionan para que te afilies a su partido.

Pero mi análisis no iba por el tema de la voluntad de poder, que es como lo has enfocado tú, sino por el análisis puro de las ideas filosóficas. El marxismo nació en un contexto cristiano (ni hinduista, ni islámico), que luego negó posteriormente dicho contexto histórico? pues en parte sí, pero las raíces ideológicas e históricas están ahí.

De todas maneras, haz una prueba, vuelve a leer tu texto, y cambia la palabra jesus por estado, te queda algo muy similar.


----------



## XXavier (4 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Vaya cacao mental tienes. Se nota que has leído entre poco y nada a Bueno con la última frase.
> 
> Arrikitaun te ha explicado muy mal la anécdota y tergiversando lo que dijo Bueno, vamos que no se ha enterado de nada.
> Ochoa con la frase ''todo es química'' ejemplificaba lo que muchos científicos creen, que su categoría científica es la medida de toda la realidad.
> ...




A ver si me das una sola referencia en la que Bueno se exprese en lenguaje matemático.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es un error pensar que la supervivencia de los leones depende exclusivamente de proteger el numero de leones, los leones viven en un biotopo y preservar a los leones implica preservar el conjunto del biotopo; incluso animales que no tienen nada que ver con los leones como las hormigas tiene que estar alli para que no avancen otros habitats.
> 
> Que en españa exista una cueva en donde se reuna gente con tendencias a la izquierda va a ser parte del paisaje siempre, incluso que existan NPCs ateos es inevitable. La cuestion es integrar a esos depravados como manifestaciones propias de un biotopo con tendencia a la preservacion. Estamos viendo como rataschepudas de la vida, gretas majaretas y demas estan siendo orquestados por los imperios del Este para causar nuestra destruccion, mientras que legiones de subnormales educados en las universidades y escuelas infantiles marxistas los aplauden. Este panorama tiene que cambiar, en españa debe de existir organizaciones de izquierda para dar forma al espiritu de esa gente, pero que desactive sus impulsos destructivos. Asi los verdaderamente criminales no podran estar en las universidades o en las escuelas filosoficas, sino en el mundo del lumpen vendiendo droga o las actividades criminales de toda la vida en donde las energias destructivas de esta gente se agotan.
> 
> De esto viene mi defensa de la escuela de oviedo y de tratar de preservarlo como parte del biotopo social, frente al asalto de los pvercos marxistas que hacen ruina lo que tocan y son basicamente levas de criminales morales levantadas por Anibal (kremlin y pcch) para acabar con Roma (occidente).



Yo este tema lo tengo bastante claro desde hace bastante tiempo. Con la Escuela de Oviedo o, hablemos claro, el pensamiento de B. Bueno solo cabe instrumentalizar algunos de sus logros... en contraposición a su "ateocatolicismo", que no es otra cosa que la pretensión de instrumentalizar la Fe Católica -de los demás, que no la propia, pues la rechazan- porque han aceptado que, siendo imposible negar la dimensión espiritual del ser humano, dentro del abanico de religiones "disponibles", el catolicismo es el más apropiado.

De modo que, con el gustavobuenismo solo caben dos posibilidades, o te instrumentaliza o lo instrumentalizas.

Eso conlleva siempre su peligro, claro está, si se desconoce este hecho fundamental.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

A través de la perfección en el trabajo es la única forma de transformar el mundo y preparar la segunda venida de Cristo . Pero si a la gente le quitas los incentivos y les pagas con un billete de un millón de bolívares o cartas de racionamiento, o haces a todo el mundo funcionario, poco esmero van a poner en su trabajo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Dic 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> A través de la perfección en el trabajo es la única forma de transformar el mundo y preparar la segunda venida de Cristo .



Anda cojones, pues espero que tu trabajo no sea hacerle la puñeta al prójimo.

No sé igual me hago usurero o prestamista. Que bien se lo montaron los judíos en su momento metiendo la cuñita donde debían.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Anda cojones, pues espero que tu trabajo no sea hacerle la puñeta al prójimo.
> 
> No sé igual me hago usurero o prestamista. Que bien se lo montaron los judíos en su momento metiendo la cuñita donde debían.



Eso no es un trabajo, eso es ser marxista. Marx era un vago de tomo y lomo que nunca dio palo al agua. Por eso tenía tanto tiempo libre para escribir novelas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2021)

A ver entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero bueno tiene razón en los 2 sentidos en los que se puede interpretar su apelación en destacar que no todo es química.

1º Incluso admitiendo el fisicalismo puro la química se vuelve intratable para estudiar los efectos causales de los agregados moleculares en forma de libro (por ejemplo la Biblia), entonces lógicamente se ha de concluir que ese libro no es química, porque la química opeartivamente no dice nada de ella. Sera antropologia evolucionista o lo que digan los ateos más NPC.

2º Si admite la existencia de teleologías operativas que dan forma a la materia por encima de sus elementos constituyentes, es evidente.




XXavier dijo:


> Lo de las letras del libro es sacar de contexto la explicación de Ochoa –que obviamente se refería a los procesos vitales. Y, de hecho, la química no es sino parte de la física, ciencia universal que explica 'todo', es decir, los procesos materiales que percibimos y medimos. Gustavo Bueno formaba parte de los 'filósofos rollistas', es decir, de aquellos que sueltan un torrente de palabras para 'hablar de ciencia', y eluden la física y las matemáticas, porque no las conocen.


----------



## McNulty (4 Dic 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> A ver si me das una sola referencia en la que Bueno se exprese en lenguaje matemático.



Ensayos Materialistas por ejemplo, entre mil más.


----------



## McNulty (4 Dic 2021)

Y hace unos cuantos siglos también se ejecutaba a la gente por ser hereje del cristianismo. Hasta en eso se parecen.

Curioso, nos sugiere que no sigamos a ningún hombre, pero si a Jesus (que también es un hombre). Como se come eso?

Entiendo que como creyente quieras defender lo indefendible, pero te estás yendo por peteneras. Hay indudables paralelismos entre cristianismo y socialismo, y no es fruto de mi imaginación. Que tu anticomunismo patológico te impida verlo para engañarte de que tu elección teológica es la mejor, ya es otro tema.

Y no, tanto la religión (la que sea) como la política nacen exclusivamente de los hombres.


----------



## XXavier (4 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Ensayos Materialistas por ejemplo, entre mil más.



De risa. Miles y miles de palabras y algún signo 'contenido en' o 'menor que'... Logorrea a raudales. Quien quiera comprobarlo: https://fgbueno.es/med/dig/gb1972em.pdf


----------



## McNulty (4 Dic 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> De risa. Miles y miles de palabras y algún signo 'contenido en' o 'menor que'... Logorrea a raudales. Quien quiera comprobarlo: https://fgbueno.es/med/dig/gb1972em.pdf



No seas vago, y míratelo más a fondo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2021)

La sociedad no somos una sola mente ni una sola voluntad, es un biotopo en donde confluyen diferentes especies que constituyen un medio de vida común. Estamos en otra era que se ha construido como resultado del conflicto de la cristiandad con las corrientes politico-filosoficas autogenas, en el que cada bando dejo su propia impronta. Creo que el Papa está reivindicando estos biotopos, con la libertad de culto por ejemplo, lo que implica asumir la heterogeneidad de la vida civil, pero que la Iglesia pueda estar presente alli para hacer su llamada.

Entonces creo que bajando al biotopo podemos encontrar interesantes aliados que refuercen la preservación del sistema que permite a un católico acudir a misa, cosa que no es una cosa tan evidente que deba de suceder y es un gran logro. Ni tiene que seguir sucediendo en un futuro, de hecho segun apocalipsis en un momento dado dejará de ser posible.

Ahora mismo veo un asalto anticlerical fuerte como parte de la sudversion de los Imperios del Este, especialmente peligroso en este aspecto es el PCCh, por no hablar de la Yihad. Muchos materialistas monistas están encantados con el PCCh, alli en la revolucion cultural de mao cuando se comian la carne humana de los elementos reaccionarios aseinados, eso es el autentico monismo materialista; alli no existe ningún alma que se ofenda. Es una cosa monstruosa. Y evidentemente la escuela de oviedo puede ser asaltada, de echo lo esta siendo como nos lo ilustra el yonki del video, por marxistas.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Yo este tema lo tengo bastante claro desde hace bastante tiempo. Con la Escuela de Oviedo o, hablemos claro, el pensamiento de B. Bueno solo cabe instrumentalizar algunos de sus logros... en contraposición a su "ateocatolicismo", que no es otra cosa que la pretensión de instrumentalizar la Fe Católica -de los demás, que no la propia, pues la rechazan- porque han aceptado que, siendo imposible negar la dimensión espiritual del ser humano, dentro del abanico de religiones "disponibles", el catolicismo es el más apropiado.
> 
> De modo que, con el gustavobuenismo solo caben dos posibilidades, o te instrumentaliza o lo instrumentalizas.
> 
> Eso conlleva siempre su peligro, claro está, si se desconoce este hecho fundamental.


----------



## Ludovicus (4 Dic 2021)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Como si acaso la progrez ideologica actual se apoyara siquiera en el repugnante materialismo marxiano.
> ¿ Donde mierd@ aparece en El Capital que haya que segregar la sociedad por géneros ? ¿ Cual va a ser la plusvalia social del ministerio de la (des)igualdad ?
> 
> Los progres queréis entroncar con algunas raices que justifiquen vuestra errática andadura por la cual no os reconococe, no ya Marx, sino un socialista que muriera hace 20 años
> ...



Es la derecha quien, para exculpar a su amado capitalismo financiero anglo-sionista dominante, llama "marxismo cultural" a la basura progre, ideología oficial de ese capitalismo, y a la que por tanto habría que llamar capitalismo cultural.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2021)

Claro por eso los fundadores del partido mas marxista cultural del parlamento, podemos trabajaron para la banca en gual strit, no para narcodictaduras marxistas.
Todas las manifestaciones del marxismo cultural estan gravitando torno a la extrema izmierda de las expropiaciones ect.

Como vengo advirtiendo existe un marxismo cultural para las derechas que consiste hacer creer a la gente de derechas que las causantes de la ruina de la sociedad lo causa el IBEX, asi vuelven a las derechas marxistas y que se dediquen a quemar sucursales bancarias. Un agente importante en esta causa es Daniel Estulin, que estuvo en la KGB.



Ludovicus dijo:


> Es la derecha quien, para exculpar a su amado capitalismo financiero anglo-sionista dominante, llama "marxismo cultural" a la basura progre, ideología oficial de ese capitalismo, y a la que por tanto habría que llamar capitalismo cultural.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2021)

Hombre pero ejecutaban en SU época, época en la que ejecutaban a mucha mayor velocidad en cualquier lado del mundo por subvertir la superestructura cognitiva publica, en cualquier lado. Lo que pasa con los marxistas es que se dedicaban a exterminios en masa en una epoca que contaba con sus propias superestructuras filosoficas, en la que nadie se dedicaba a ello, donde el resto de corrientes politicas del viejo mundo, se horrizaban con la idea.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Dic 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Eso no es un trabajo, eso es ser marxista. Marx era un vago de tomo y lomo que nunca dio palo al agua. Por eso tenía tanto tiempo libre para escribir novelas.



Coño yo pensaba que Don Carlos el judío devenido en protestante, se dedicaba al noble arte del sablazo. No a la usura.

Un trabajo y profesión en la que por cierto sus antepasados y algunos que otros cristianos se habían convertido en auténticos expertos.

¿Por cierto cual era el trabajo de Jesús y sus apóstoles? A parte de predicar, por lo que no cobraban, se entiende.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Coño yo pensaba que Don Carlos el judío devenido en protestante, se dedicaba al noble arte del sablazo. No a la usura.
> 
> Un trabajo y profesión en la que por cierto sus antepasados y algunos que otros cristianos se habían convertido en auténticos expertos.
> 
> ¿Por cierto cual era el trabajo de Jesús y sus apóstoles? A parte de predicar, por lo que no cobraban, se entiende.



¿A qué te dedicas tú?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Y hace unos cuantos siglos también se ejecutaba a la gente por ser hereje del cristianismo. Hasta en eso se parecen.
> 
> Curioso, nos sugiere que no sigamos a ningún hombre, pero si a Jesus (que también es un hombre). Como se come eso?
> 
> ...



En eso se parecen todos los reinos de este mundo. 

A ver si resulta que los musulmanes no se mataban entre ellos por "diferencias doctrinales". O el emperador chino no ejecutaba a todo aquel le resultaba poco afecto.

Eso es como decir que los cristianos y comunistas tienen todos nariz y boca. Que se parecen un montonazo justo por eso.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Dic 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> ¿A qué te dedicas tú ?



A quemar herejes. Primero lo intento con cerillas, luego si veo que la cosa no funciona, prefiero usar un soplete. Es que me tomo muy en serio mi trabajo para que no se diga. A ver si en un futuro puedo alcanzar la perfección.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A quemar herejes. Primero lo intento con cerillas, luego si veo que la cosa no funciona, prefiero usar un soplete. Es que me tomo muy en serio mi trabajo para que no se diga. A ver si en un futuro puedo alcanzar la perfección.



El que juega con fuego se termina quemando. Como los cubanos y los venezolanos. Esos sí que han probado el poder transformador del marxismo... en mierda.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Dic 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> El que juega con fuego se termina quemando. Como los cubanos y los venezolanos. Esos sí que han probado el poder transformador del marxismo... en mierda.



Y yo conocí a una pastorcilla que se dedicaba por las noches a freír morcillas.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Y yo conocí a una pastorcilla que se dedicaba por las noches a freír morcillas.



Mejor freir morcillas que decir que se te aparece la virgen cuando es el diablo como las de Fátima.


----------



## McNulty (4 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En eso se parecen todos los reinos de este mundo.
> 
> A ver si resulta que los musulmanes no se mataban entre ellos por "diferencias doctrinales". O el emperador chino no ejecutaba a todo aquel le resultaba poco afecto.
> 
> Eso es como decir que los cristianos y comunistas tienen todos nariz y boca. Que se parecen un montonazo justo por eso.



No, no es la misma comparación por mucho que os empeñéis.

El marxismo no nació en ningún país musulmán o sintoísta. Es producto exclusivo de la tradición cristiana.


----------



## McNulty (4 Dic 2021)

1. No soy marxista. (prejuicio que te sacas de la manga porque te has quedado sin argumentos sólidos).

2. La comparación es totalmente válida, y no en general para toda organización religiosa, sino solo para el cristianismo, que es el contexto histórico de donde sale el marxismo.

3. Las religiones son organizaciones humanas que también tratan de dominar a otros hombres, mediante el evangelismo entre otras cosas.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> No, no es la misma comparación por mucho que os empeñéis.
> 
> El marxismo no nació en ningún país musulmán o sintoísta. Es producto exclusivo de la tradición cristiana.



Y el liberalismo. O a ver si te piensas que surgió en la India. Pero entre el liberalismo y el socialismo, ha sido este último el que ha encontrado más acomodo en países de tradición no cristiana. Por qué ? La explicación es sencilla. El cristianismo otorga al ser humano solo por el hecho de serlo una dignidad de la que se despoja en lo material y en lo espiritual en los países socialistas. Es más fácil asesinar en masa para implantar el "cielo" de la supresión de clases en países como China donde el individuo ni significa nada.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Dic 2021)

Stalin era un paleto, que vio en el proceso revolucionario y en convertirse en bolchevique, su medio de poder llegar a ser alguien en la vida. Y no olvidemos que el mismisimo Lenin, ya dijo antes de morir, que seria un desastre que Stalin se hiciese con el poder. Y que conste que Lenin tambien cometio un error de base al establecer la dictadura del proletariado como un estado permanente, contraviniendo los postulados de Marx, que lo consideraba solo como un proceso de caracter transitorio.

Hay una revolucion que todavia nunca se ha puesto en practica, me refiero a la de las conciencias, y esta solo podria dar lugar a llegar a la conclusion de que mientras la gente siga mostrandose reacia o desconfiando del principio real de igualdad, el mundo seguira siendo una puñetera mierda.

Porque ser tratados como a iguales, no implica que todo el mundo deba serlo, ya que la verdadera diferencia entre una persona y otra, deberia estar en su manera de ser o de pensar, y no en su condicion o posicion social.

Izquierda y derecha fueron terminos que nacieron en la revolucion francesa, pero su significado politico no ha dejado nunca de seguir permaneciendo vigente y adquiriendo cada vez una mayor trascendencia politica. Si eres de derechas, es que consideras que la sociedad debe organizarse por clases sociales, si en cambio eres de izquierdas, entonces consideras que estas deberian desaparecer a traves de la lucha de clases. Y sera entonces cuando ser de izquierdas o de derechas dejara de tener relevancia, porque dejaran tambien de existir ricos y pobres. Lo cual, por utopico que pueda parecer, en todo caso, siempre parecera mas creible y plausible, que hacerlo en torno a la existencia de un cielo y un infierno.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Dic 2021)

George A dijo:


> Sobre la cuestión de la convergencia entre cristianismo y socialismo. Se peca de reducionismo, de no saber lo que es el cristianismo o de sólo querer ver un aspecto de forma interesada. De sólo querer enfocarlo desde un punto materialista economicista.
> 
> También se puede decir que el cristianismo es la base de la libertad y el reconocimiento del individuo. Antes del cristianismo estaba la tribu. En el cristianismo irrumpe la idea de que el humano es un ser libre, libre para salvar su alma o pecar, pero libre, con alma propia con la posibilidad de salvarse o condenarse indiviudalmente. Lo que hagas no condena a tu colega obrero. El mero hecho de ser cristiano no te salva salvo en la herejía del demente de Lutero.
> 
> ...



Digame usted que clase de libertad es esa por la cual te dan a elegir entre salvarte o condenarte para la eternidad. Eso suena un poco a coaccion.

No hay libertad sin igualdad, esa es la base del socialismo, porque solo si dejas de ser inferior o superior socialmente a tu projimo, podras considerarlo y tratarlo como a un igual.

Como se puede hablar de libertad real en un mundo donde el 1% de la poblacion, tiene el 99% de la riqueza.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Digame usted que clase de libertad es esa por la cual te dan a elegir entre salvarte o condenarte para la eternidad. Eso suena un poco a coaccion.
> 
> No hay libertad sin igualdad, esa es la base del socialismo, porque solo si dejas de ser inferior o superior socialmente a tu projimo, podras considerarlo y tratarlo como a un igual.
> 
> Como se puede hablar de libertad real en un mundo donde el 1% de la poblacion, tiene el 99% de la riqueza.



Como se puede hablar de libertad en Cuba o Chavezuela donde el 99% de la poblacion no puede comprarse un ordenador sin la licencia del regimen? Aunque repartas X riqueza equitativamente entre mil personas con los mismos recursos iniciales al azar, al cabo de un par de generaciones se habra vuelto a concentrar, porque la igualdad material es imposible, solo la de derechos y esto solo se puede conseguir desde una optica cristiana. El socialismo no es mas que la explotacion de la envidia y otros bajos instintos para que el pobre se contente siendo pobre si el vecino tambien lo es, mientras que los que dirigen el regimen viven como reyes.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Dic 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Como se puede hablar de libertad en Cuba o Chavezuela donde el 99% de la poblacion no puede comprarse un ordenador sin la licencia del regimen?



Que diferencia hay entre no poderselo comprar sin permiso, y no poderlo hacer por falta de recursos. En USA, hay mucha gente que no puede ponerse enferma, pero no porque el gobierno no se lo permita, sino porque ellos mismos no se lo pueden permitir.

¿Eso no le parece tambien escandaloso? Porque a mi al menos, me lo parece todavia mas que lo anterior.


----------



## Ludovicus (4 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Claro por eso los fundadores del partido mas marxista cultural del parlamento, podemos trabajaron para la banca en gual strit, no para narcodictaduras marxistas.
> Todas las manifestaciones del marxismo cultural estan gravitando torno a la extrema izmierda de las expropiaciones ect.
> 
> Como vengo advirtiendo existe un marxismo cultural para las derechas que consiste hacer creer a la gente de derechas que las causantes de la ruina de la sociedad lo causa el IBEX, asi vuelven a las derechas marxistas y que se dediquen a quemar sucursales bancarias. Un agente importante en esta causa es Daniel Estulin, que estuvo en la KGB.



Por eso Podemos cuando ha llegado al poder ha estatalizado la banca y las grandes empresas energéticas y de comunicación. Los grandes capitalistas españoles y los grandes capitalistas internacionales con inversiones en España están temblando de miedo porque Podemos esté gobernando.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que diferencia hay entre no poderselo comprar sin permiso, y no poderlo hacer por falta de recursos. En USA, hay mucha gente que no puede ponerse enferma, pero no porque el gobierno no se lo permita, sino porque ellos mismos no se lo pueden permitir.
> 
> ¿Eso no le parece tambien escandaloso? Porque a mi al menos, me lo parece todavia mas que lo anterior.



Ya empezamos con las leyendas urbanas y las mentiras. En USA todo el mundo tiene acceso a una sanidad minima mejor que la publica española donde solo se preocupan de buscar positivos de covid. Es aqui donde la gente muere en las listas de espera no en USA.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Dic 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Ya empezamos con las leyendas urbanas y las mentiras. En USA todo el mundo tiene acceso a una sanidad minima mejor que la publica española donde solo se preocupan de buscar positivos de covid. Es aqui donde la gente muere en las listas de espera no en USA.



Ah, coño, una sanidad minima, ¿y eso que quiere decir?, ¿que la gente se puede poner enferma siempre y cuando no pase de una gripe?


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ah, coño, una sanidad minima, ¿y eso que quiere decir?, ¿que la gente se puede poner enferma siempre y cuando no pase de una gripe?



quiere decir que no se deja morir a nadie porque prefirio ahorrarse el dinero q cuesta el seguro medico, a pesar de que al contrario que en España el que no trabaja en EEUU y gana un buen salario es porque no quiere. Eso es ya mas de lo que ofrece la sanidad publica española donde si no tienes covid te jodes y te mueres de cancer o te suicidas por no tener empleo mientras los medicos hacen tiktoks debido a que los socialistas han cerrado las empresas por motivos sanitarios... Logicamente nunca va a ser la sanidad de la misma calidad para todo el mundo, porque incluso en España si tienes pasta te vas a la privada y tienes medicos q curan en vez de asesinarlos por desatencion. Bueno en Venezuela si es igual para todos, igual de mierdosa se entiende, salvo para el hijo de Maduro q si pilla un cancer se va a Houston...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Dic 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> quiere decir que no se deja morir a nadie porque prefirio ahorrarse el dinero q cuesta el seguro medico, a pesar de que al contrario que en España el que no trabaja en EEUU y gana un buen salario es porque no quiere. Eso es ya mas de lo que ofrece la sanidad española donde si no tienes covid te jodes y te mueres de cancer o te suicidas por no tener empleo mientras los medicos hacen tiktoks debido a que los socialistas han cerrado las empresas por motivos sanitarios...



A ver si me entero, ¿los que no se puedan pagar un seguro medico privado en USA pueden tener la misma cobertura sanitaria que los que si aun tratandose de alguna enfermedad grave?


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A ver si me entero, ¿los que no se puedan pagar un seguro medico privado en USA pueden tener la misma cobertura sanitaria que los que si aun tratandose de alguna enfermedad grave?



Los que no pueden o no quieren un seguro medico privado en USA pueden tener mucha mejor cobetura sanitaria que el 99% de la igualosa gente que vive en tus paraísos socialistas igualitarios.

Mira como llevan a los enfermos en las ambulancias cubanas, en mulas:







Holguín: Carretones de caballos se convierten en ambulancias | ADN Cuba


En el pueblo San Germán, de la provincia Holguín, los carretones de caballos se convierten en ambulancias ante el colapso sanitario.




adncuba.com





pero ojo, son libres, porque a todos los cubanos se les trata igual, según Ciudadano IQ 0. Cosa que además es mentira, porque los miembros del politburó y familiares siempre tienen un trato exclusivo.

El cristianismo está por muy por encima de vuestros enredos para incautos. Se trata de reconocer la igualdad esencial en tanto que personas del rico y del pobre, sin renunciar a que los más capacitados vean reconocidos sus méritos por el libre mercado. Se puede conciliar ambas cosas aunque no te lo creas. Lo que es imposible es conciliar libertad e igualdad en los regimenes ateos marxistas.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> No, no es la misma comparación por mucho que os empeñéis.
> 
> El marxismo no nació en ningún país musulmán o sintoísta. Es producto exclusivo de la tradición cristiana.



Vamos a ver, yo soy el primero que afirma que el marxismo es una especie de extraña y retorcida "herejía" cristiana. Como puedan serlo los testigos de Jehová, los mormones o cualquiera de las sectas que pululan por los EEUU.

Aún así son en esencia cosas distintas porque discrepan en lo principal. Un cristianismo sin Dios, es como un marxismo sin Marx. Que comparten muchas cosas por partir de una tradición propia del mundo occidental, por supuesto. Pero también por ejemplo ocurre con la masonería o el liberalismo. En cambio no comparas marxismo y masonería. Obviamente es un argumento por tanto bastante tramposo.

Sobre todo porque el marxismo tampoco se entiende sin el liberalismo o la revolución francesa. Y ambas, al menos en principio, fueron furibundamente anticristianas y anticlericales. Por tanto no te voy a negar la posibilidad de la comparación para explicarnos de una forma pedestre, pero siendo al mismo tiempo consciente del profundo abismo que separa ambas concepciones del mundo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Dic 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Los que no pueden o no quieren un seguro medico privado en USA pueden tener mucha mejor cobetura sanitaria que el 99% de la igualosa gente que vive en tus paraísos socialistas igualitarios.



¿Usted cree que un mendigo en USA tiene mejor cobertura sanitaria que un mendigo en Cuba? Porque a mi me da que igual es hasta al reves.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Usted cree que un mendigo en USA tiene mejor cobertura sanitaria que un mendigo en Cuba? Porque a mi me da que igual es hasta al reves.



Por supuesto, por eso no emigra ningún mendigo de USA a Cuba. Cuando solamente con el dinero que recauda un día mendigando podría comprarse el billete a la habana. Nada complacería más al régimen de Cuba que publicitarlo a todo el mundo, aunque solo fuera un único mendigo norteamericano. Estás llamando tontos a los mendigos que no saben valorar que lo más importante es la sanidad y no comer hamburguesas con el dinero que por libre decisión obtienen mendigando antes que trabajando? Ahí se nota tu concepción igualitaria de los menos afortunados, hipócrita.

En fin, los rojos de mierda dado que no podeis ofrecer nada al 99% de la población, tenéis que recurrir a manipular la situación de mendigos, transexuales y Encheniques de la vida para que la gente que aún conserve algo de la caridad cristiana que queda en Occidente os vote. menudos sinvergüenzas estais hechos. Yo os veo más parecidos a Barrabás que a Jesús.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2021)

La inversión extranjera se desploma con Sánchez: cae de 48.200 a 16.700 millones - Libre Mercado 

_La Secretaría de Estado de Comercio, dependiente del Ministerio de Economía, acaba de publicar los datos de inversión extranjera bruta recibidos por España durante el primer semestre de 2019. La información disponible confirma el cambio a peor que ya reflejan otros indicadores, puesto que* la entrada de capital foráneo sufre un fuerte correctivo* con respecto a 2018._

Están encantados, payaso.



Ludovicus dijo:


> Por eso Podemos cuando ha llegado al poder ha estatalizado la banca y las grandes empresas energéticas y de comunicación. Los grandes capitalistas españoles y los grandes capitalistas internacionales con inversiones en España están temblando de miedo porque Podemos esté gobernando.


----------



## Ludovicus (5 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La inversión extranjera se desploma con Sánchez: cae de 48.200 a 16.700 millones - Libre Mercado
> 
> _La Secretaría de Estado de Comercio, dependiente del Ministerio de Economía, acaba de publicar los datos de inversión extranjera bruta recibidos por España durante el primer semestre de 2019. La información disponible confirma el cambio a peor que ya reflejan otros indicadores, puesto que* la entrada de capital foráneo sufre un fuerte correctivo* con respecto a 2018._
> 
> Están encantados, payaso.



Claro, seguro que los mega-capitalistas que menejan el cotarro en España, como en todo Occidente, querían que Podemos no llegara al gobierno, no han podido impedirlo. Y partidos como el PP o Ciudadanos o el PNV o el PdCat, que como el resto de partidos occidentales de la derecha del sistema, apoyan toda la basura progre, también son marxistas, verdad, cretino hijo de puta?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2021)

Unos marxistas aupados por las narcoguerrillas kremlinitas desembarcan en la política española, como consecuencia las inversiones han caído en picado y el capital esta huyendo:

Los impuestazos de Iglesias disparan la fuga de capitales (larazon.es)

Pero los causantes de que tengamos un gobierno con marxistas es del capital, cuyo leiv motiv es generar espacios no-go para la inversión. El caso esta cerrado sin fisuras. Y así con estos payasos.



Ludovicus dijo:


> Claro, seguro que los mega-capitalistas que menejan el cotarro en España, como en todo Occidente, querían que Podemos no llegara al gobierno, no han podido impedirlo. Y partidos como el PP o Ciudadanos o el PNV o el PdCat, que como el resto de partidos occidentales de la derecha del sistema, apoyan toda la basura progre, también son marxistas, verdad, cretino hijo de puta?


----------



## George A (5 Dic 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Los marxistas tampoco presionan para que te afilies a su partido.
> 
> Pero mi análisis no iba por el tema de la voluntad de poder, que es como lo has enfocado tú, sino por el análisis puro de las ideas filosóficas. El marxismo nació en un contexto cristiano (ni hinduista, ni islámico), que luego negó posteriormente dicho contexto histórico? pues en parte sí, pero las raíces ideológicas e históricas están ahí.
> 
> De todas maneras, haz una prueba, vuelve a leer tu texto, y cambia la palabra jesus por estado, te queda algo muy similar.



Siendo más rigurosos el marxismo nace de la mente de un judío. Y en el enfoque alternativo que sugiero, el marxismo tiene más de judío que de cristiano, tiene más de pueblo elegido vs gentiles que de individuos enfrentándose personalmente al juicio de Dios.

Eso de proletariado y burguesía, el homogeneizar masas para construir una dialéctica histórica tiene más de Pueblo elegido, en este caso el Proletariado, contra los demás. La dictadura del proletariado es la dictadura del pueblo elegido, eso sólo tiene cabida en una mentalidad judaizante. Y eso añadiendo que se hacía para dinamitar el orden cristiano hasta los cimientos. A lo que hay que añadir la cantidad de pueblos elegidos en los que ha ido derivando todas las ideologías que se consideran marxismo cultural. Siempre niegan al individuo, sólo consideran colectivos.


----------



## ESC (5 Dic 2021)

George A dijo:


> Siendo más rigurosos el marxismo nace de la mente de un judío.



Eso de elevar a un individuo a la categoría de doctrina encasquetándole un sufijo -ismo no deja de resultar inquietante.

¿En qué nos centramos, en el individuo o en su discurso?. Teniendo en cuenta sus contradicciones y sus lagunas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2021)

_tonto, te voy a comprar una bolsa de chuches_

En el comunismo ni hay alicientes para mejorar los productos ni para esforzarse, lo que resulta en una economia disfuncional y con via inevitable al colapso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## nekcab (10 Dic 2021)

Thebore dijo:


>



Vale, ... ya se te ha visto el plumero.

Putos progres....

NOTA: está el progre como elemento de deshecho, y ya, por encima, muy por encima: marxistas, liberales, conservadores, comunistas, anarquistas, ...


----------



## Thebore (10 Dic 2021)

nekcab dijo:


> Vale, ... ya se te ha visto el plumero.
> 
> Putos progres....
> 
> NOTA: está el progre como elemento de deshecho, y ya, por encima, muy por encima: marxistas, liberales, conservadores, comunistas, anarquistas, ...



A mi? ¿qué te crees que es photoshop? Vete a pastar acémila....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2021)

Ayer puse el video sobre venezuela, lo estoy viendo y lo voy a ir comentando en este mensaje:

1º MIN 10:40 comenta que hay potencias que se benefician de la no operatividad venezolana y menta a china. No, la gran beneficiada es el kremlin puesto que al no poner crudo en el mercado el precio sube y pueden ingresar mas. De alli las spetznas para proteger al gran saboteador.

MIN 35 en efecto el siglo yanki de USA en iberoamerica se acabó, occidente está en retroceso frente al Imperialismo del Este, lleva 70 años estandolo. Venezuela es ya parte integrante de del modelo de satrapias destruidas por estos imperios del este. El marxismo, el woke, el co2, la plandemia, es la tarjeta de presentación de este imperialismo.

En fin, felicidades a la escuela de oviedo por estar en el AHORA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ene 2022)

Nueva entrega de la infiltración marxista cultural



Fijarse en la abierta confrontación con los asistentes en la ronda de preguntas, el ponente está claramente fuera de lugar y entre el resto solo se ve impotencia y bienquedar ante la infiltración.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por que los propios discípulos son el 90% profesores de filosofía.
> 
> Los únicos que de vez en cuando se meten en esos paisajes, son Ongay y Carlos Madrid. Que tratan de temas de filosofía de la ciencia con las fuentes mismas. Los demás tienen muy pocos conocimientos de ciencias, y es normal, tampoco se lo reprocho.
> 
> ...



pues cuanto más conozco, menos conocimientos científicos reales les puedo otorgar a los de la escuela de oviedo.

Ni puta idea de nutrición (específicamente el ongay), ni puta idea de medicina, ni puta idea de estadística, y así se entiende que se hayan tragado la plandemia hasta el tuétano, como evidencia este artículo:



https://www.fgbueno.es/bas/pdf3/bas55e.pdf



donde da por cierto todo (vacunas, virus, teoría pasteuriana, que hubo una epidemia, etc) para contar más de lo mismo, que todo lo que no sea lo que ellos dan por válido, es nematología, porque lo vale su ignorancia.


----------



## McNulty (12 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues cuanto más conozco, menos conocimientos científicos reales les puedo otorgar a los de la escuela de oviedo.
> 
> Ni puta idea de nutrición (específicamente el ongay), ni puta idea de medicina, ni puta idea de estadística, y así se entiende que se hayan tragado la plandemia hasta el tuétano, como evidencia este artículo:
> 
> ...



Si, te doy la razón. Y si te parece que Ongay tiene poca idea, imagínate el resto. 

Desde el circovid, e incluso antes, la fundación camina a la total irrelevancia filosófica. Una filosofía para eruditos y gente acomodada encerrada en su propia cámara de eco. Todo lo contrario de lo que pretendió Bueno.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Oct 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Nueva entrega de la infiltración marxista cultural
> 
> 
> 
> Fijarse en la abierta confrontación con los asistentes en la ronda de preguntas, el ponente está claramente fuera de lugar y entre el resto solo se ve impotencia y bienquedar ante la infiltración.



¿en confrontación por? no he visto el vídeo todavía, pero el título lo firmaría cualquier buenist, supongo.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si, te doy la razón. Y si te parece que Ongay tiene poca idea, imagínate el resto.
> 
> Desde el circovid, e incluso antes, la fundación camina a la total irrelevancia filosófica. Una filosofía para eruditos y gente acomodada encerrada en su propia cámara de eco. Todo lo contrario de lo que pretendió Bueno.



Una pena, porque sí es muy válida aunque se pueda criticar ciertos puntos, en mi opinión, sobre todo porque expone un método de filosofar riguroso.


----------



## McNulty (12 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Una pena, porque sí es muy válida aunque se pueda criticar ciertos puntos, en mi opinión, sobre todo porque expone un método de filosofar riguroso.



Es normal y esperable, cuando se muere el maestro se pierden las referencias. Lo que no me esperaba es que fuera tan rápido dicho proceso.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

La Escuela de Oviedo nació ya con una tara que la hacía susceptible de ser tomada al asalto por una de las corrientes de su misma familia materialista. No es Armesilla el único que trata de hacer un "pareado" con el marxismo. En realidad, el mismo constructo con el que fabricaron su estrategia de supuesta lucha contra la leyenda negra antiespañola llevan tiempo utlizando varios miembros de dicha escuela para combatir la "leyenda negra" anticomunista, antisoviética o como se diga. Con eso queda dicho bastante...

El Hispanismo, o su bandera, quedó tirado en el suelo cuando caído el anterior régimen nadie quiso ser relacionado con esa cosa "casposa y facha", salvo minorías mínimas tipo a los carlistas, reductos joseantonianos y, ciertamente, religiosos que NUNCA DEJARON DE VIVIR Y TRANSITAR POR LOS VIEJOS CAMINOS REALIS HISPÁNICOS.

Esa escuela, en realidad empujada por una especie de idolatría de lo imperial, vio el filón y ha ido generando cosas... mirando de reojo a los únicos que mantenían un cierta pulsión hispanista y aprovechando que su altavoz estaba desconectado.

Posteriormente, diría que al rebufo de ese ambiente, se ha dado un éxito editorial. Mirándolo a toro pasado, hay que reconocer que sorprendente peero igual no lo es tanto. La amiga Roca Varea, quien cierto es, desde el principio no ocultaba su ateísmo y su hostilidad contra la Iglesia, de hecho reivindica proceder de una familia masónica y republicana -oh, alarma- ya ha logrado vender una visión "hispanista" grajjaaa, grajja, grajja al gran público, en el que no falta puya tras puya a:

1. La Iglesia Católica, a la que califica de perjudicial para España.
2. La Casa de Borbón que, se quiera o no, es la casa con los derechos dinásticos desde hace siglos.

Para colmo, esta doña ya subida al atrio, tiene el cuajo de decir sin despeinarse que está a favor de que se vote a favor de la SECESIÓN DE CATALUÑA.

En todo este contexto vamos viendo cómo entorno a este ambiente que se va formando, van surgiendo liberales que se suben tímidamente al carro, viejas glorias del PSOE lo mismo -de esos que prometieron que España no la conocería ni la madre que la parió, y cierto es que lograron bastante de lo prometido- y hasta vemos ramas incipientes del comunismo clásico más revolucionario coqueteando con la etiqueta del "hispanismo".

Entonces, y para tratar de sintetizar un resumen, lo que se está dando es, primero, un reconocimiento de la potencia de la marca "hispanismo" y del poderosisimo ámbito que puede abarcar, segundo, una lucha por desnaturalizar su esencia para poder instrumentalizarlo por parte de diversas ideologías o filosofías bastardas.

Tema rusquis... Es evidente que tienen gente hábil en geopoiticucha que no dudará en dar un golpe de timón en su política de comunicación LEYENDANEGRISTA a medida que este aparente despertar pudiera adquirir potencia. Desde luego sería un acierto por su parte y, en su pugna con la anglada, esperable que busquen en la vieja lucha hispánica contra el inframundo anglo una posibilidad de capitalizarla a su favor. Que puedan utilizar agentes, soldadetes de la guerrilla cultural, pues sí. Peor para la anglada si esta tampoco vira su política de tradicional desprecio y erosión contra el mundo hispánico. En esa transición nos corresponde a hispanos -y por supuesto hablo aquí como Español- el no comprometer ningún tipo de vínculo emocional con ninguno de los bandos -más allá de lo meramente humanista que implica nuestra raíz católica- sin perder de vista el cálculo de fuerzas y análisis de riesgo/beneficios que frene cuaquier tipo de arrebato alocado.

@BGA @Teniente General Videla, creo que tendréis cierta afinidad con este escrito mío, quizás os apetezca complementarlo.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (13 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La Escuela de Oviedo nació ya con una tara que la hacía susceptible de ser tomada al asalto por una de las corrientes de su misma familia materialista. No es Armesilla el único que trata de hacer un "pareado" con el marxismo. En realidad, el mismo constructo con el que fabricaron su estrategia de supuesta lucha contra la leyenda negra antiespañola llevan tiempo utlizando varios miembros de dicha escuela para combatir la "leyenda negra" anticomunista, antisoviética o como se diga. Con eso queda dicho bastante...
> 
> El Hispanismo, o su bandera, quedó tirado en el suelo cuando caído el anterior régimen nadie quiso ser relacionado con esa cosa "casposa y facha", salvo minorías mínimas tipo a los carlistas, reductos joseantonianos y, ciertamente, religiosos que NUNCA DEJARON DE VIVIR Y TRANSITAR POR LOS VIEJOS CAMINOS REALIS HISPÁNICOS.
> 
> ...



Estimado Bernaldo, no es un proceso novedoso en la mentalidad marxista. Con mucha menor relevancia, por la abrumadora grandeza de España, en Rumanía (o Rumania como en Hispanoamérica siguen diciendo y nosotros hemos perdido) los dictadores Gheorghiu Dej y el sucesor Nicolae Ceausescu agitaron las banderas patrióticas en una aparente independencia de Moscú. A los niños en las escuelas enseñaban las gestas de sus vaivodas/príncipes frente a húngaros, polacos y sobretodo otomanos, como un frente nacional, más que cristiano. La Cruz siempre como algo cultural o de la época, ya superada por el materialismo.

Me resulta curioso que los marxistas hispanaméricanos no agitasen las Hispanidad en esta forma a su interés. Realmente creo que es imposible hacerlo sin que asome la Misión para la que fue creada.

Nuestros enemigos son malos, pero no tontos. Hay que aprovechar su inevitable degeneración y caída para reunirse y completar la Misión que nos fue encomendada, en mi opinión lo antes posible para que menos gente se pierda para siempre.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Estimado Bernaldo, no es un proceso novedoso en la mentalidad marxista. Con mucha menor relevancia, por la abrumadora grandeza de España, en Rumanía (o Rumania como en Hispanoamérica siguen diciendo y nosotros hemos perdido) los dictadores Gheorghiu Dej y el sucesor Nicolae Ceausescu agitaron las banderas patrióticas en una aparente independencia de Moscú. A los niños en las escuelas enseñaban las gestas de sus vaivodas/príncipes frente a húngaros, polacos y sobretodo otomanos, como un frente nacional, más que cristiano. La Cruz siempre como algo cultural o de la época, ya superada por el materialismo.
> 
> Me resulta curioso que los marxistas hispanaméricanos no agitasen las Hispanidad en esta forma a su interés. Realmente creo que es imposible hacerlo sin que asome la Misión para la que fue creada.
> 
> Nuestros enemigos son malos, pero no tontos. Hay que aprovechar su inevitable degeneración y caída para reunirse y completar la Misión que nos fue encomendada, en mi opinión lo antes posible para que menos gente se pierda para siempre.



no es nuevo en su mentalidad, pero sí lo es en su implementación con la etiqueta "hispanista", como bien dices en tu segundo párrafo

lo de Fidel Castro y su latinoamericanismo pudo rozar esto en su momento pero parece que desde Rusia llegaron otras instrucciones o líneas directrices


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Oct 2022)

Lo que les pierde es su antiespiritualismo, que, según ellos, debe tener todo materialismo (falso incluso con sus propios axiomas).

Al final, sin una idea (y aún más, una percepción) de lo trascendente, la gente pierde toda brújula moral y ética, en ese orden.

A fin de cuentas si hay que ser racional y lo racional es la preservación y bienestar de uno, si no hay RAZONES para sacrificarte o luchar aún por los tuyos, entonces no hay sociedad que valga. Involucionamos a la tribu (lás élites son tribus) y aún más allá.


----------



## BGA (13 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La Escuela de Oviedo nació ya con una tara que la hacía susceptible de ser tomada al asalto por una de las corrientes de su misma familia materialista. No es Armesilla el único que trata de hacer un "pareado" con el marxismo. En realidad, el mismo constructo con el que fabricaron su estrategia de supuesta lucha contra la leyenda negra antiespañola llevan tiempo utlizando varios miembros de dicha escuela para combatir la "leyenda negra" anticomunista, antisoviética o como se diga. Con eso queda dicho bastante...
> 
> El Hispanismo, o su bandera, quedó tirado en el suelo cuando caído el anterior régimen nadie quiso ser relacionado con esa cosa "casposa y facha", salvo minorías mínimas tipo a los carlistas, reductos joseantonianos y, ciertamente, religiosos que NUNCA DEJARON DE VIVIR Y TRANSITAR POR LOS VIEJOS CAMINOS REALIS HISPÁNICOS.
> 
> ...



Excelente, Bernaldo. Compruebo que te prodigas menos de lo que puedes...

Hace poco escuché Fracasología de Elvira Roca a través de una aplicación de esas que leen libros con voces muy logradas. En algún punto me saturó su inquina antiborbónica por el incesante chorreo de frases gabachas contra España de la época inmediatamente anterior a la llegada de esa Casa a nuestro país. Hubiera servido a su propósito hacer una selección de lo más granado pero creo que decidió escudriñar hasta el último documento que sostuviera su crítica. Lo poco agrada y lo mucho... enfada. Estos excesos dan testimonio de que no se complacen con decir cosas sin duda interesantes sino que pasan al ataque frontal sin paliativos como queriendo convencer de una actitud gabacha -borbónica en última instancia- completamente lesiva a España y como quiera que no podemos pedirle cuentas a aquellos autores gachos ilustrado, el resultado que nos queda, si el enfado y el coraje nuestro quisiera satisfacción, es ver con otros ojos a esa dinastía en nuestro reino. ¿Vamos a pedir cuentas a Francia o que nos pida perdón? ¿obtendremos alguna satisfacción a la altura de sus difamaciones en contra nuestra? No. Pero quedará en la mente de los lectores un vía de desagravio y es, como ya imaginas, hacer un muñeco de paja con los borbones españoles.

Ni quito ni pongo rey en este asunto. Tan solo me limito a tratar de entender si existió en la voluntad de Elvira alguna intencionalidad muy por encima y menos directa de que los españoles comprendamos qué se dijo, qué se hizo y quienes lo dijeron e hicieron, que tanto daño nos ha causado, para empezar, en contra de nuestra autoestima.

Solemos ser muy simples, o mejor, ingenuos, cuando creemos estar del lado de la verdad. Que se adscriban otros de tendencias distintas o radicalmente distintas, nos proporciona el pasajero placer de pensar que al fin nos dan la razón.... Sin embargo, como muy bien has expresado, lo que en realidad está ocurriendo es aprovechar el nicho del Hispanismo, que hasta su presencia abrumadora en los medios era prácticamente testimonial, para dirigirlo conforme a alguna estrategia que no podremos aceptar. El mérito que han tenido en sacar a la luz al gran público este tema es de verdad estimable y encomiable pero después de unos años nos vamos dando cuenta de que no están buscando una concentración de fuerzas; una convergencia que posibilite gestionar hacer una tabla rasa de las distintas sensibilidades, sino de liderar un movimiento minoritario por lo que debemos estar agradecidos por sacarlo de sus catacumbas. Ser agradecidos cuando la ocasión lo merece no está reñido con ser prudentes. Espero que no nos puedan las pasiones de manera que no seamos ser capaces de ver la verdad donde esté por el hecho de que la intención de decirla incorpore relatos tangenciales que nos pongan en guardia. Del mismo modo, que esa gratitud que les debemos no implique tragar con ruedas de molino, aunque a fecha actual sean pequeñas hostias de pan tendentes a ser cada vez más grandes...

Queda una cuestión importante y es la que se refiere a entender de dónde sacaron aquellos hombres y mujeres semejante fortaleza que ahora todos los eruditos no contaminados por el leyendanegrismo están poniendo en titulares bien grandes. O somos una raza excepcionalmente dotada o "algo" nos infundió esa fortaleza y determinación en la forma en que lo hizo; que no es lo mismo una conquista salvaje y cruel que lo que hicieron nuestros antepasados. Otro tuvieron la misma voluntad y fortaleza pero "casi" ninguno lo hizo al "modo español". Pues eso, o somos extraordinarios en lo que nos toque de aquella sangre tan brava o llevamos dentro de nosotros algún atributo especial. Si ese atributo especial fuera simple convicción psicológica o engaño masivo de toda aquella sociedad mientras en el resto de Europa el sentido común y el pragmatismo les indicaran modos de hacer tan opuestos, y durara tanto tiempo... será que hubo más que unos genes, un engaño o histeria colectiva o un conjunto de promesas que deberían cumplirse al fin de su vida. Cualquier estado actual "mataría" por conseguir que sus "ciudadanos" tuvieran aquella convicción tan poderosa y perdurable, y a fe que lo intentan constantemente pero su resultado dura lo que dura el umbral de tolerancia a las histerias colectivas.

Justamente es ese atributo especial que no cabe en sus tratados "científicos y filosóficos" de la materialidad rotunda lo que nos hizo diferentes. De otro modo deberían empezar a considerar que en cierto modo tenemos algo que los demás no tienen ni tuvieron. ¿Qué podría ser en términos materialistas?

Si el Materialismo Filosófico afirma sin arrugarse que Dios no existe porque "no puede existir", cabe preguntarnos si semejante "revelación" no les conduciría a imponerla al resto de personas, en este caso amigos de la Hispanidad. El campo lo encuentran abonado para que prospere esa "verdad" y así, mientras nos ayudan a sacudirnos los complejos, vamos entrando como ovejitas agradecidas en el redil de la sola-materia (¿les suena?) y el consiguiente desengaño sobre la esperanza. Iba a añadir "transcendente" pero caí en la cuenta de que si no hay esa esperanza transcendente, las otras esperanzas quedan en meros alientos para seguir tirando, como meros su momentos de felicidad, como pequeñitos sentires sobre la vida, sobre la muerte y sobre nuestra identidad como personas que sufren mucho más que son felices.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (13 Oct 2022)

Todo Europeo de bien debería admirar a José Stalin, puerco


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> Todo Europeo de bien debería admirar a José Stalin, puerco



Pusiste "Todo" en lugar de "Ningún" y pusiste de más una coma detrás de "Stalin".


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Excelente, Bernaldo. Compruebo que te prodigas menos de lo que puedes...
> 
> Hace poco escuché Fracasología de Elvira Roca a través de una aplicación de esas que leen libros con voces muy logradas. En algún punto me saturó su inquina antiborbónica por el incesante chorreo de frases gabachas contra España de la época inmediatamente anterior a la llegada de esa Casa a nuestro país. Hubiera servido a su propósito hacer una selección de lo más granado pero creo que decidió escudriñar hasta el último documento que sostuviera su crítica. Lo poco agrada y lo mucho... enfada. Estos excesos dan testimonio de que no se complacen con decir cosas sin duda interesantes sino que pasan al ataque frontal sin paliativos como queriendo convencer de una actitud gabacha -borbónica en última instancia- completamente lesiva a España y como quiera que no podemos pedirle cuentas a aquellos autores gachos ilustrado, el resultado que nos queda, si el enfado y el coraje nuestro quisiera satisfacción, es ver con otros ojos a esa dinastía en nuestro reino. ¿Vamos a pedir cuentas a Francia o que nos pida perdón? ¿obtendremos alguna satisfacción a la altura de sus difamaciones en contra nuestra? No. Pero quedará en la mente de los lectores un vía de desagravio y es, como ya imaginas, hacer un muñeco de paja con los borbones españoles.
> 
> ...



Soy bastante descuidado al dar forma a las ideas que me brotan, ni la ortografía y puntación como es debido cuido y, como uno se va volviendo perezoso con el tiempo, pues acaba optando por dejar pasar, demasiado a menudo. Además ya no es como hace años en que o escribíamos unos pocos que éramos o no escribía nadie en el foro. Hoy ya tenemos cada vez más compas por el buen camino aquí.

Al tema nuclear -y tan poco tratado por ellos, acaso por intratable para el materialismo- del origen de aquella fuerza impresionante que sembró en pocas décadas de españas el nuevo mundo (1) creo que a otros nos resulta bastante evidente. De hecho, España sigue siendo el país con más misioneros por el mundo, con bastante diferencia (2). A pesar de la implosión de vocaciones de las últimas décadas. Evidentemente vivimos ahora en buena parte de inercias pasadas. A veces pienso si no habrá llegado el momento de traer a la mitad de ellos a hacer misión en la abuelita patria, que puede estar más necesitada de lo que pensaban quienes tan acustumbrados estaban a su aparentemente eterna *"reciura" *(3)

(1) *"españar"*, como curiosidad este verbo significaba en los dialectos maternos montañeses, o más bien, abuelos de ese norte cantábrico algo así como "estallar, reventar, explotar", en el sentido de una fuerza expansiva hacia fuera... ¿qué te parece? Lo de España con Isabel y Fernando fue algo, verdaderamente impresionante, un "*españíu*", como decían mis mayores, incomparable en la Historia, se diga lo que se diga.

(2) Marcelo Gullo sacó a la luz una joya cuasi inédita, escrita por el entonces provincial jesuíta *Jorge María Bergoglio*, en que expresaba ese "somos hijos de España" y esa admiración por la misión evangelizadora, que hoy a muchos les gustaría escuchar abiertamente, aunque yo sostengo -contradiciendo a Gullo- que, ni mucho menos, ha cambiado de opinión. Simplemente ha tenido que revestirlo jesuíticamente con otras palabras, por fuerza mayor. Quien con intención sana lea su discurso de Bolivia, tan manipulado en su día y hoy, ahí lo verá aflorar.

(3) reciedumbre, que me ha dado hoy por el localismo, al lado del universalismo... ¿por qué se iban a oponer?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2022)

que no hay confrontación? si hay un cisma practicamente entre el bando Chulia y los atomistas



Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿en confrontación por? no he visto el vídeo todavía, pero el título lo firmaría cualquier buenist, supongo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2022)

Es completamente RIDICULO, que atomistas y holistas convivan en una escuela filosófica que se tiene de ella tan precisa.
Es delirante y BOCHORNOSO que G.bueno y demas hayan escrito TONELADAS de papel sobre filosofia y la escuela no tenga claro siquiera una cuestión ELEMENTAL. Es una tomadura de pelo que alguno de los 2 puedan estar tranquilamente en la misma escuela filosofica.

Lo que tiene que hacer Chulia y los suyos, es menos debates y coger al YONKI y a esa manga de neomarxistas y lanzarlos por la ventana.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Oct 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que no hay confrontación? si hay un cisma practicamente entre el bando Chulia y los atomistas



interesante, tendré que profundizar en ese cisma, en las razones.

Otro patinazo de rigor, digo de ausencia de rigor analítico, aquí una crítica a la homeopatía digna de un fanático cientifista o de cualquier matasanos, y no lo digo por la crítica al procedimiento de la dilución (muy criticable, pero al final hay que experimentar y supuestamente hay muchos estudios al respecto), sino por frases del tipo "...esa extravagancia de lo similar cura lo similar...", que muestran una total ignorancia de la medicina esa que denominan científica, o única posible.

En fin. En todas partes cuecen habas, visto está.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2022)

Lo que me llega es que hay dos posiciones en brutal oposición que ha reventado cuando Chulia a empezado a aplicar MF a la música.
1º El YONKI y sus secuaces marxistas; que dicen que la música es un FETICHE; abrevando sin filtros de Adorno, FUCOL, Marcuse y la madre que los pario a todos ellos. Materialismo atomista rancio con MIX de critica a la sociedad burgesa de fetichizacion de la mercancia. Comer 3 veces al dia es un fetiche.
2º Chulia y el bando de los BUENOS; que dicen que la música tiene una dimensionalidad cuyo sentido y mensaje no es reducible al conjunto de técnicas y materiales implicados.

Que tienen que hacer Chulia, el del BIGOTE y el resto de PEÑA cuando un atajo de DELINCUENTES han asaltado la escuela de oviedo?

LANZARLOS POR LA VENTANA



Sunwukung dijo:


> interesante, tendré que profundizar en ese cisma, en las razones.
> 
> Otro patinazo de rigor, digo de ausencia de rigor analítico, aquí una crítica a la homeopatía digna de un fanático cientifista o de cualquier matasanos, y no lo digo por la crítica al procedimiento de la dilución (muy criticable, pero al final hay que experimentar y supuestamente hay muchos estudios al respecto), sino por frases del tipo "...esa extravagancia de lo similar cura lo similar...", que muestran una total ignorancia de la medicina esa que denominan científica, o única posible.
> 
> En fin. En todas partes cuecen habas, visto está.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Oct 2022)

Pues sí que hay una lucha entre supuestos gustavianos o que parten de su filosofía, nada menos que un nieto de Gustavo Bueno, Lino Camprubí, acusando a la fundación gustavo bueno de secta (es de suponer que peyorativamente), según este miembro de la misma:


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Oct 2022)

Thebore dijo:


> "El materialismo histórico de Marx es tan importante, que no asimilarlo es como ser precopernicano" — Gustavo Bueno
> Voxquimanos iletrados y débiles mentales descubriendo la pólvora.



El materialismo historico de marx es brujeria ilustrada para la chusma alfabetizada


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Es normal y esperable, cuando se muere el maestro se pierden las referencias. Lo que no me esperaba es que fuera tan rápido dicho proceso.



Sobretodo cuando el maestro no dice realmente mucho y se rodea de atontados que le dan reverencias sin enterarse de mucho.

Puestos a discutir de cosas inventadas mejor hacerlo de pokemons o asi


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues cuanto más conozco, menos conocimientos científicos reales les puedo otorgar a los de la escuela de oviedo.
> 
> Ni puta idea de nutrición (específicamente el ongay), ni puta idea de medicina, ni puta idea de estadística, y así se entiende que se hayan tragado la plandemia hasta el tuétano, como evidencia este artículo:
> 
> ...



Son retrasados vistiendose de conceptos neologistocos mas vacios que unas tetas de silicona, pero eso les pone cachondos.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Oct 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Sobretodo cuando el maestro no dice realmente mucho y se rodea de atontados que le dan reverencias sin enterarse de mucho.
> 
> Puestos a discutir de cosas inventadas mejor hacerlo de pokemons o asi



ahí no te secundo, yo pensaba eso cuando era estudiante de carrera, me parecían parrafadas sin sentido, pero no, cuando te metes un poco en sus argumentos y sistema de clasificación, es de un rigor que los anglos con sus mierdas progres y postmodernas han perdido del todo, heredero de todos los sistemas filosóficos de la tradición occidental que merecen tal nombre.

En el momento en que yo llegué a un sistema similar al de Husserl en mis reflexiones personales, empecé a entender el MF de Gustavo Bueno y su método filosófico.

Sí es un sistema de valor, pero no por eso todo lo que dicen es cierto o no tienen cosas muy criticables.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ahí no te secundo, yo pensaba eso cuando era estudiante de carrera, me parecían parrafadas sin sentido, pero no, cuando te metes un poco en sus argumentos y sistema de clasificación, es de un rigor que los anglos con sus mierdas progres y postmodernas han perdido del todo, heredero de todos los sistemas filosóficos de la tradición occidental que merecen tal nombre.
> 
> En el momento en que yo llegué a un sistema similar al de Husserl en mis reflexiones personales, empecé a entender el MF de Gustavo Bueno y su método filosófico.
> 
> Sí es un sistema de valor, pero no por eso todo lo que dicen es cierto o no tienen cosas muy criticables.



Cada uno valora las cosas como puede, y quien puede como quiere. 

La voluntad de sistematizarlo todo te lleva al absurdo y la autodestruccion. Es una soberana tonteria. Quizas sea util para algunas cosillas, pero poco mas.

Husserl miente y no se entera de la pelicula.

En verdad, toda esta gente odia la realidad con motivo se inventan sistemas trascendentales... Necesitan crearse otra.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Oct 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cada uno valora las cosas como puede, y quien puede como quiere.
> 
> La voluntad de sistematizarlo todo te lleva al absurdo y la autodestruccion. Es una soberana tonteria. Quizas sea util para algunas cosillas, pero poco mas.
> 
> ...



el MF sistema trascendental, claro.

Sistematizar no sirve de nada, ya.

Dímelo a mí, que estudié física.

Díselo incluso a los taoístas, a los yoguis, a todos los sistemas médicos en cuanto a terapias empíricas que funcionan.

Husserl no dice nada especial, no deja de ser una continuidad de la escolástica, de aristóteles y de platón, a la luz de los nuevos paradigmas científicos surgidos a principios del siglo XX.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el MF sistema trascendental, claro.
> 
> Sistematizar no sirve de nada, ya.
> 
> ...



Quererlo sistematizar todo es fracasar

Y si, es un sistema trascendetal pq habla de los principios que hacen posible la experiencia y el devenir.

Una pregunta. ¿Como se define aqui "material"?


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Stalin era un paleto, que vio en el proceso revolucionario y en convertirse en bolchevique, su medio de poder llegar a ser alguien en la vida. Y no olvidemos que el mismisimo Lenin, ya dijo antes de morir, que seria un desastre que Stalin se hiciese con el poder. Y que conste que Lenin tambien cometio un error de base al establecer la dictadura del proletariado como un estado permanente, contraviniendo los postulados de Marx, que lo consideraba solo como un proceso de caracter transitorio.
> 
> Hay una revolucion que todavia nunca se ha puesto en practica, me refiero a la de las conciencias, y esta solo podria dar lugar a llegar a la conclusion de que mientras la gente siga mostrandose reacia o desconfiando del principio real de igualdad, el mundo seguira siendo una puñetera mierda.
> 
> ...



Cuantas mentiras juntas. Ya maquiavelo dice que en toda republica hay dos "humores" o fuerzas: las conservadoras y nobles, y las que quieren cambios y plebeyas. La virtud esta en alcanzar una concordia entre ambas fuerzas para ir a una.

A lenin le falto, para empezar, un pais superindustrializadoy capitalizado donde ya no fuera necesaria la mano de obra porque el desarrollo tecnico seria tan grande que las maquinas habrian dejado el valor trabajo en nada. Ello deberia haber provocado una crisis laboral monstruosa y de ella deberia haber surgido la revolucion, cuyo objetivo seria tumbar los pobres resortes capitalistas q quedarian tras la gran crisis y sobre esta nueva base economica superproductiva y autosufuciente emergeria, espontaneamente, el estadio comunista: un estadio donde el individuo, por fin, tendria cubiertas tods sus necesidades materiales, origen historico de sus injusticias, desigualdades y miserias. De modo q el ser humano, por fin, podria vivir una vida moral: digna, libre e igualitaria


----------



## George A (18 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Pues sí que hay una lucha entre supuestos gustavianos o que parten de su filosofía, nada menos que un nieto de Gustavo Bueno, Lino Camprubí, acusando a la fundación gustavo bueno de secta (es de suponer que peyorativamente), según este miembro de la misma:



Se están lanzando machetazos de forma vergonzante en los comentarios de youtube del vídeo. 

Pues está entretenida la cosa. Se deja ver un odio africano, se puede disentir pero hacerlo como foreros con problemas con las mujeres tiene su lol.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Oct 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cuantas mentiras juntas. Ya maquiavelo dice que en toda republica hay dos "humores" o fuerzas: las conservadoras y nobles, y las que quieren cambios y plebeyas. La virtud esta en alcanzar una concordia entre ambas fuerzas para ir a una.
> 
> *A lenin le falto, para empezar, un pais superindustrializadoy capitalizado donde ya no fuera necesaria la mano de obra porque el desarrollo tecnico seria tan grande que las maquinas habrian dejado el valor trabajo en nada. Ello deberia haber provocado una crisis laboral monstruosa y de ella deberia haber surgido la revolucion, cuyo objetivo seria tumbar los pobres resortes capitalistas q quedarian tras la gran crisis y sobre esta nueva base economica superproductiva y autosufuciente emergeria, espontaneamente, el estadio comunista: un estadio donde el individuo, por fin, tendria cubiertas tods sus necesidades materiales, origen historico de sus injusticias, desigualdades y miserias. De modo q el ser humano, por fin, podria vivir una vida moral: digna, libre e igualitaria*



Razon de mas para que el comunismo siga teniendo vigencia.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Razon de mas para que el comunismo siga teniendo vigencia.



No tiene vigencia por muchas razones, aunque el tema de la robotica, IA y la superindustrializacion si q parecen ser fenomenos preludiados por Marx; si bien tb parece discutible y matizable.

Una de las razones de peso para entender q el comunismo no es vigente es que se basa en la premisa idealista de que los recursos materiales son infinitos. Marx considera q el origen de toda lucha, abuso, injusticia es la distribucion de recursos debido a que en las fases historicas el acceso a los recursos infinitos de la naturaleza es muy, muy limitado, y de aqui precisamente las luchas, crisis y revoluciones.

Por tanto, la premisa fundamental del comunismo es q la superindustrializacion conllevara, por fin, el acceso libre a los infinitos recursos naturales imaginados con los cual toda necesidad material sera saciada.

El mundo al q vamos a dia de hoy es, sin embargo, mas bien todo lo contrario


----------



## Cicciolino (18 Oct 2022)

Filosofía de, por y para funsiprofes de hunimiersitat y de hipstitvto acojonadísimos.

Fracasa porque sus fautores ya lo han hecho vitalmente...

DEP en M1, en M2, en M3 y en 9.º B.

Primero triunfar, luego filosofar.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Oct 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Filosofía de, por y para funsiprofes de hunimiersitat y de hipstitvto acojonadísimos.
> 
> Fracasa porque sus fautores ya lo han hecho vitalmente...
> 
> ...



En españa ser funcivago es triunfar. Y si encima se es funcivago premium catedratico con supermastersdeluniversomundial ya ni te digo: puedes dedicarte a discutir del sexo de los angeles o de categorias ontologicas y tocarte los huevos con autosuficiencia porcina....


----------



## Cicciolino (18 Oct 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> En españa ser funcivago es triunfar. Y si encima se es funcivago premium catedratico cons supermastersdeluniversomundial ya ni te digo: puedes dedicarte a discutir del sexo de los angeles o de categorias ontologicas y tocarte los huevos con autosuficiencia porcina.... Yo soy de estos



¿70.000 € brutos/años es triunfar?

JOJOJOJO.

DEP.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Oct 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> ¿70.000 € brutos/años es triunfar?
> 
> JOJOJOJO.
> 
> DEP.



Tu eres pobre, verdad?


----------



## Persea (18 Oct 2022)

de marxista cultural nada, los otros son unos infiltrados de la puta iglesia globalista y follanegros


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Oct 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Quererlo sistematizar todo es fracasar
> 
> Y si, es un sistema trascendetal pq habla de los principios que hacen posible la experiencia y el devenir.
> 
> Una pregunta. ¿Como se define aqui "material"?



Hasta donde lo entiendo lo material en el MF básicamente es lo que existe, que se divide entre lo que podemos conocer, lo que conocemos (ambos grupos contienen lo objetivo, básicamente el fenómeno de kant) y lo que no podemos conocer, que sería prácticamente el nóumeno de kant que bueno denomina materia ontológica general.


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Hasta donde lo entiendo lo material en el MF básicamente es lo que existe, que se divide entre lo que podemos conocer, lo que conocemos (ambos grupos contienen lo objetivo, básicamente el fenómeno de kant) y lo que no podemos conocer, que sería prácticamente el nóumeno de kant que bueno denomina materia ontológica general.



Ves, es puro trascendalismo.

Kant logro atrapar en esa farsa suya de la ciencia trascendental a todo el mundo academmico del sxix, xx y veo q tambien xxi.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ves, es puro trascendalismo.
> 
> Kant logro atrapar en esa farsa suya de la ciencia trascendental a todo el mundo academmico del sxix, xx y veo q tambien xxi.



que tome cosas de kant, o coincida con cosas, no quiere decir que el MF sea filosofía kantiana. No todo lo que dijo kant es tontería, o sí.

A la respuesta qué es la realidad, tú qué dices, tú, personalmente, cuál es tu filosofía personal.

Yo ya dije que coincidí en parte con el MF y luego pude apreciar su valor epistemológico o gnoseológico, exactamente igual que se puede apreciar el valor, no absoluto, de método científico.


----------



## Yakuza (19 Oct 2022)

Thebore dijo:


> "El materialismo histórico de Marx es tan importante, que no asimilarlo es como ser precopernicano" — Gustavo Bueno
> Voxquimanos iletrados y débiles mentales descubriendo la pólvora.



Y luego llega Escohotado y se caga en la cara de Marx.


----------



## Thebore (19 Oct 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Y luego llega Escohotado y se caga en la cara de Marx.



Véase este vídeo donde le dan ostias como panes hasta en el paladar al Escohotado. Da hasta pena.


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que tome cosas de kant, o coincida con cosas, no quiere decir que el MF sea filosofía kantiana. No todo lo que dijo kant es tontería, o sí.
> 
> A la respuesta qué es la realidad, tú qué dices, tú, personalmente, cuál es tu filosofía personal.
> 
> Yo ya dije que coincidí en parte con el MF y luego pude apreciar su valor epistemológico o gnoseológico, exactamente igual que se puede apreciar el valor, no absoluto, de método científico.



No es q tome cosas de kant, sino que sigue el metodo trascendental de kant de pura deduccion conceptual de las experiencias mediante estructuras y clasificaciones imaginarias.

Para mi la realidad es devenir y nada mas. No hay cosas ni elementos... Mas q de forma aparente y devenida.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No es q tome cosas de kant, sino que sigue el metodo trascendental de kant de pura deduccion conceptual de las experiencias mediante estructuras y clasificaciones imaginarias.
> 
> Para mi la realidad es devenir y nada mas. No hay cosas ni elementos... Mas q de forma aparente y devenida.



creo que te equivocas de medio a medio, si te interesa deberías leer la argumetación del MF, evidentemente son humanos con sus prejuicios, como los tuyos, y se contradicen a sí mismos inventando categorías y axiomas de la nada de vez en cuando, como dices, pero no en todo, ni mucho menos.

Si la realidad es lo que dices, si más, mejor echas por la basura la física, el método científico, la tecnología resultado del empirismo, los conocimientos ancestrales de las tribus que les han permitido sobrevivir decenas de miles de años, etc.

Discriminar y clasificar, que de esa acción cognitiva viene la idea platónica de symploké, es esencial para el ser humano y una acción básica para comprender y crear conocimiento.

A lo mejor tú estás hablando de lo que hay que hacer para acceder a algo más allá del conocimiento, y eso es lo que el MF descarta a priori como metafísica, para ellos un término más bien despectivo.

Eso es otra cuestión distinta a la validez de una gran parte del MF como sistema crítico del conocimiento.


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Oct 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> creo que te equivocas de medio a medio, si te interesa deberías leer la argumetación del MF, evidentemente son humanos con sus prejuicios, como los tuyos, y se contradicen a sí mismos inventando categorías y axiomas de la nada de vez en cuando, como dices, pero no en todo, ni mucho menos.
> 
> Si la realidad es lo que dices, si más, mejor echas por la basura la física, el método científico, la tecnología resultado del empirismo, los conocimientos ancestrales de las tribus que les han permitido sobrevivir decenas de miles de años, etc.
> 
> ...



Lo unico real y existente es el devenir. No hay nada fijo excepto el cambio.

Todas las verdades cientificas con el tiempo, seguro, tambien cambiaran y evolucionaran.

Y que una idea, un concepto, una interpretacion nos sea imprescindible solo demuestra eso, que seres como nosotros la necesitamos, nada mas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2022)

nihilismo



Locoderemate dijo:


> Lo unico real y existente es el devenir. No hay nada fijo excepto el cambio.
> 
> Todas las verdades cientificas con el tiempo, seguro, tambien cambiaran y evolucionaran.
> 
> Y que una idea, un concepto, una interpretacion nos sea imprescindible solo demuestra eso, que seres como nosotros la necesitamos, nada mas


----------



## La biografia (21 Oct 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El materialismo historico de marx es brujeria ilustrada para la chusma alfabetizada




Fin del tema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2022)

Dirias que el Derecho es importante?
Pues descansa directamente sobre la Filosofia.
No es lo mismo el derecho que crea un fondo filosofico marxista al que crea un fondo filosofico torno a la trascendencia X



Locoderemate dijo:


> En españa ser funcivago es triunfar. Y si encima se es funcivago premium catedratico con supermastersdeluniversomundial ya ni te digo: puedes dedicarte a discutir del sexo de los angeles o de categorias ontologicas y tocarte los huevos con autosuficiencia porcina....


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Oct 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> nihilismo



Y!? Tus ideas, que crees q son eternas e inhumanas, tb tienen un origen y una evolucion


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2022)

antiguo problema ya resuelto entre los de todo permanece o todo cambia

Aristoteles



Locoderemate dijo:


> Y!? Tus ideas, que crees q son eternas e inhumanas, tb tienen un origen y una evolucion


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Nov 2022)

Las pruebas de que la mente no es un epifenómeno del cerebro, o eso parece:


----------

